# Vollständige Speicherung der gewählten Rufnummern?



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2003)

Aus dem Newsletter von Free City 10/2003:
Immer wieder verursachen 0190/0900-Rufnummern bei den Verbrauchern Probleme und es kommt häufig zum Leistungsverweigerungsrecht in Bezug auf die Rechnungszahlung, da der Kunde oftmals gar nicht mehr weiß, ob er diese Rufnummer überhaupt angewählt hat. In einem aktuellen Verfahren hat nun das Landgericht Wiesbaden eine Entscheidung getroffen, die besagt, dass auch die unvollständige Speicherung (Rufnummer ohne die letzten drei Ziffern) durch den Netzbetreiber voll und ganz ausreicht, um Zahlungsansprüche beim Kunden geltend zu machen.

Lesen Sie das gesamte Urteil und die Folgen, die daraus resultieren http://domains.freecity.de/recht/basics/023.phtml


----------



## sascha (25 Oktober 2003)

aktenzeichen wäre schön.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2003)

*Gibt es jetzt schon mehrere solche Urteile*

Gibt es jetzt etwa schon mehrere solche Urteile?

Ein ähnlicher Tenor fand sich ja in 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agbonn180903.htm

Eine derartige Rechtsprechung halte ich für völlig falsch.

Meiner Meinung nach:
Zahlungsansprüche nur dann, wenn man genau nachweisen kann was, wann, wo und wie lange "gekauft" bzw. "ertelefoniert" wurde.


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2003)

Wie heißt es immer wenn man einen Juristen fragt:
 "Ohne Kenntnis der Aktenlage , läßt sich gar nicht dazu sagen"

In diesem unvollständigen Zitat eines  Urteils gilt das ebenso. In keiner Weise wird erläutert, wie, was ,
wo wer was  für  Ansprüche geltend gemacht hat. Ich denke, daß die hier mitwirkenden Juristen mir zustimmen.

Außerdem ist es wieder mal eines der vielen z.T sich wiedersprechenden Urteile  aus einer  langen Reihe 
von Urteilen der untersten Instanz, damit in keiner Weise verbindlich für andere Gerichte, weder
 in der einen noch in der anderen Richtung. Die Aussage :


> Diese Entscheidung, die sehr fragwürdig erscheint, hat zumindest mittelbar erhebliche Konsequenzen.


halte ich daher für voreilig. 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Oktober 2003)

Frage zur Hilfestellung:

§ 162 BGB:
Verhinderung oder Herbeiführung des Bedingungseintritts

(1) Wird der Eintritt der Bedingung von der Partei, zu deren Nachteil er gereichen würde, wider Treu und Glauben verhindert, so gilt die Bedingung als eingetreten. 

(2) Wird der Eintritt der Bedingung von der Partei, zu deren Vorteil er gereicht, wider Treu und Glauben herbeigeführt, so gilt der Eintritt als nicht erfolgt.
Dieser Rechtsgedanke wird gerne analog angewandt. Konkret zum verkürzten EVN könnte das heißen:

Ein Telefonnutzer, der eine Verkürzung des EVN (drei x am Ende) wählt, darf sich nachher nicht darauf berufen, dass ja keine vollständige Nummer vorhanden ist. Das verstieße gegen Treu und Glauben (§ 242 BGB).

Oder eben aus der rosa Brille: Wenn ich schon nur beschränkt speichern soll, kann das ja wohl später nicht als Argument gegen mich genutzt werden, dass ich nur beschränkt gespeichert habe, oder??

Da ist also schon was dran an dieser Rechtsprechung ...


----------



## AmiRage (25 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Telefonnutzer, der eine Verkürzung des EVN (drei x am Ende) wählt, ...


Aber wählt er die Verkürzung denn? Ist er sich bei dieser "Wahl" über die Konsequenzen bewusst bzw. ist er über diese aufgeklärt oder hat über diese aufgeklärt zu sein?


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Oktober 2003)

Gute Frage an die Allgemeinheit:

Wie entsteht eigentlich der Vertrag zur Kürzung/Nichtkürzung der Nummern??


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Oktober 2003)

Erste eigene Antwort - guckst du hier:

http://www.bfd.bund.de/dsvonaz/e6.html



			
				BSI schrieb:
			
		

> Einzelverbindungsnachweis
> Der Gesetzgeber hat festgelegt, welche Daten von den Telekommunikations-Unternehmen für die Entgeltermittlung und –abrechnung verarbeitet und gespeichert werden dürfen. Dies gibt dem Kunden die *Möglichkeit*, zusammen mit seiner Rechnung einen sogenannten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erhalten. Daraus ergeben sich alle Daten derjenigen Verbindungen, für die er entgeltpflichtig ist. *Diesen EVN erhält der Kunde erst, nachdem er ihn schriftlich beantragt hat.* Außerdem müssen die anderen Mitbenutzer des Anschlusses in einem Haushalt über den Antrag informiert werden. Bei Anschlüssen in Betrieben und Behörden ist vor der Beantragung eines Einzelverbindungsnachweis eine Beteiligung des Betriebsrates oder der Personalvertretung entsprechend den gesetzlichen Vorschriften notwendig.
> 
> Das Telekommunikationsgesetz sowie die einschlägigen Verordnungen (Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung, Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung) legen die Vorgaben fest, die ein daten- und verbraucherschutzrechtlich zulässiger Einzelverbindungsnachweis erfüllen muss:
> ...



Der Kunde entscheidet also, ob eine Verkürzung statt findet. Nicht das TK-Unternehmen ...


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> 
> Wie entsteht eigentlich der Vertrag zur Kürzung/Nichtkürzung der Nummern??



Schlicht und ergreifend , daß bei Abschluß eines  "normalen " Telefonvertrages  die verkürzte Nummer als "default" 
Speicherung vereinbart ist (ohne , daß sich die allermeisten User darüber im klaren sind) 
und nur bei expliziter Beauftragung die vollständige Nummer gespeichert und damit auch als ungekürzter 
EVN dem User zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Die meisten überlesen oder kennen den entsprechenden Passus bei 
Vertragsabschluss gar nicht . Dies kann und sollte bei Vertragsabschluß ganz besonders beachtet werden .
Kann jederzeit nachträglich beantragt werden, aber dokumentiert wird dies in aller Regel erst einige Tage nach Änderungsantrag.

Telefon CbCs werden damit auf der EVN ebenfalls einzeln unverkürzt aufgeführt , aber nicht Internet CbC ,
 diese nur als Gesamtposten unter einer Nummer (unverkürzt) 
Wie  Mehrwerte ausgewiesen weiß ich nicht, da ich so was noch nie auf meiner Telefonrechnung gesehen habe  
tf

PS: 


> Der Kunde entscheidet also, ob eine Verkürzung statt findet. Nicht das TK-Unternehmen ...


*Ja , aaaaber , Standard ist (ohne  explizite und ausdrückliche Beauftragung)
-auf dem Antrag gibt es ein gaaanz kleines unbedeutendes Kreuzchen - verkürzt!!!!!*


----------



## AmiRage (25 Oktober 2003)

Zusatzfrage: Seit wann gibt es denn den EVN überhaupt bzw. die Option und welchen Bestand an "Altverträgen" gibt es wohl noch?


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatzfrage: Seit wann gibt es denn den EVN überhaupt bzw. die Option und welchen Bestand an "Altverträgen" gibt es wohl noch?


Vermutlich seit der Einführung digitaler Vermittlungsstellen , kann wahrscheinlich nur ein alter "Postler" beantworten,
Der allergrößte Teil aller Verträge ist ohne EVN, da *bis heute *Standardvertragsabschluß 
ohne  EVN und gekürzte Speicherung. Was das bedeutet . merken die Verbraucher immer erst dann,
 wenns geknallt hat....
(In meinem Umfeld haben nur sehr wenige EVN + ungekürzt , trotz Warnungen, wer nicht will...) 
tf


----------



## AmiRage (25 Oktober 2003)

Also die Standardform des unentgeltlichen Einzelverbindungsnachweises ist seitens der RegTP vor knapp fünf Jahren (09/1998) definiert worden, also so lange gibt es den EVN auch meinem Gefühl nach noch nicht.


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2003)

RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit der Kunde die vollständige Speicherung seiner Gesprächsdaten nach der Telekommunikationsdienstunternehmen-Datenschutzverordnung *beantragt und diesen Wunsch
> auch für die Erstellung des Einzelentgeltnachweises geäußert hat, ist die Zielrufnummer
> im Standardeinzelverbindungsnachweis vollständig auszuweisen. Ansonsten ist die Zielrufnummer
> verkürzt auszuweisen*



Daraus ergibt sich eben eindeutig, daß nur bei ausdrücklichem Wunsch (Kreuzchen auf dem
 Antrag oder nachträglicher Beauftragung) der EVN unverkürzt erfolgt 

Und in diesem Fall hält sich die DTAG millimetergenau an diese Vorgabe....
tf

PS: ich hab mal nachgeschaut : ich habe seit Januar 1999 den ungekürzten EVN 
und zu dem Zeitpunkt war das nix Neues ....
in der o.g RegTP Preseemitteilung  geht es außerdem um die Unentgeltlichkeit des ungekürzten EVNs 
aber es geht nicht daraus hervor ob es in schon vorher gab.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Oktober 2003)

Muss man da nicht zwischen dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis, der auf der Telefonrechnung auftaucht und der Verpflichtung des Netzbetreibers bei Einwendungen "das Verbindungsaufkommen nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln" unterscheiden? Für mich sind das zwei Paar Schuhe.

Selbst wenn ich einen gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragt habe, heißt das doch noch nicht, dass die Nummern beim Netzbetreiber genauso gekürzt gespeichert sind. Es geht doch nur darum, den Einzelverbindungsnachweis in gekürzter Form darzustellen. Verkürzter Nachweis ist doch nicht mit verkürzter Speicherung beim Netzbetreiber gleichzusetzen, oder? Und wenn der Netzbetreiber das behauptet, müsste er doch explizit nachweisen, das eine solche Speicherung zuvor vereinbart war. Ich bekomme z. B. überhaupt keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit meiner Telefonrechnung, weiß aber trotzdem, dass die Daten gespeichert sind.

Mich würde jetzt auch interessieren, wie ein solcher Antrag ausschaut und ob der Kunde quasi hintenrum auch einer verkürzten Speicherung zustimmt, die seine Ansprüche aus § 16 TKV quasi zunichte macht...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme z. B. überhaupt keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit meiner Telefonrechnung, weiß aber trotzdem, dass die Daten gespeichert sind.
> 
> Mich würde jetzt auch interessieren, wie ein solcher Antrag ausschaut und ob der Kunde quasi hintenrum auch einer verkürzten Speicherung zustimmt, die seine Ansprüche aus § 16 TKV quasi zunichte macht...


Den Antrag gibt es z. B. für die DTAG in jedem T-Punkt oder auf Wunsch zugeschickt. Hat der Endkunde keinen EVN beauftragt, entspricht man seinem Wunsch nach Datenschutz  - eine nachträgliche Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten ist nur bis zum verkürzten EVN möglich, also ausgext! Bei der DTAG werden die vollständigen Daten nur für 72 Stunden ab der Verbindung gespeichert und der Rest nur für 90 Tage. Im Streitfall wirst Du die vollständigen Daten niemals bekommen und ermittelnde Behörden übrigens auch nur unter gewissen Umständen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Oktober 2003)

Eine eigenartige Praxis mit unnötigem Aufwand, nach 72 Stunden die letzten drei Zahlen der Verbindungsdaten zu löschen, oder? Ich bin auch nicht in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form auf diese Vorgehensweise hingewiesen worden. Auf jeder meiner Rechnungen von der Telekom steht aber das hier:


> *Wir sind verpflichtet, Ihre Verbindungsdaten spätestens 6 Monate nach Versand der Rechnung zu löschen, sofern Sie nicht sogar die sofortige Löschung mit uns vereinbart haben. *


Davor steht noch ein Passus, der mir 8 Wochen ab Rechnungsdatum einräumt, Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung zu erheben. Irgendwo las ich dazu noch Urteil, in dem das Gericht den um drei Ziffern gekürzten Verbindungsnachweis als unzureichend ansah. Dem entgegen steht auch mein Anspruch aus § 16 TKV auf eine Aufschlüsselung des Verbindungsaufkommens nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten. Den gekürzten Nachweis mag ich daher noch nachvollziehen, eine gekürzte Speicherung allerdings nicht.



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Im Streitfall wirst Du die vollständigen Daten niemals bekommen und ermittelnde Behörden übrigens auch nur unter gewissen Umständen.


Kannst Du das mal genauer erklären? Dann müssten die Daten doch irgendwo gespeichert bleiben, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der DTAG werden die vollständigen Daten nur für 72 Stunden ab der Verbindung gespeichert und der Rest nur für 90 Tage. Im Streitfall wirst Du die vollständigen Daten niemals bekommen...


Ach ja, ….

Ich habe bei der Telekom einen XXL Vertrag mit einem ungekürzten EVÜ. Das beinhaltet, dass Verbindungen an Sonntagen und Feiertagen nicht berechnet werden und demzufolge auch nicht im EVÜ erscheinen. Diese Verbindungen dürfen von der Telekom auch nicht gespeichert werden.
Mit der Rechnung vom März 03 wurden mir Verbindungen der Telekom vom 24.12.02, ohne einen EVÜ, nachberechnet. Da ich keinen Nachweis für die Verbindungen hatte,  weigerte ich mich für diese Verbindungen ein Entgelt zu zahlen und forderte einen EVÜ. 

Am 28.03.03 schrieb mir die Telekom:
„Zu Ihrer Information teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die in der Rechnung vom 17.03.03 nachberechneten Verbindungen vom 24.12.02 durch einen Softwarefehler erst jetzt berechnet wurden. Die Verbindungen vom 24.12.02 wurden irrtümlich nach dem Tarif AktivPlus XXL berechnet. Der 24.12.02 wurde fälschlicher Weise als bundeseinheitlichen Feiertag ausgewertet. Die nachberechneten Verbindungen erschienen deshalb nicht, in der Rechnung vom 20.01.03, in der Liste Ihrer Einzelverbindungen. Wir sind seit August 2001 aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen verpflichtet, nur entgeltpflichtige Verbindungen in der Einzelverbindungsübersicht auszuweisen.“

Da die Verbindungen nach dem Tarif XXL berechnet wurde, durfte die Telekom zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch keine Verbindungsdaten mehr haben.
Mitte April schickte mir die Telekom sämtliche Einzelverbindungsnachweise der letzen 3 Monate einschließlich 24.12. 02 zu. 

Ganz nebenbei ging es bei den fraglichen Verbindungen um 20 Cent und mit der fehlerhaften  Rechnung vom 20.01.03 ( Softwarefehler ) wurde mir auch eine 0190-Verbindung berechnet. 



Das "LG Memmingen" schrieb 





> Die von der Klägerin gestaltete Rubrik "Einzelgesprächsnachweis" in dem Vertragsformular erweckt zunächst den Eindruck, daß der Einzelgesprächsnachweis als zusätzliche, entgeltliche Service-Leistung in Anspruch genommen werden könne. Die Konsequenz daraus, wenn ein solcher Nachweis nicht gewünscht wird, sondern "Nein" angekreuzt wird, ist für einen nicht rechtskundigen Verbraucher nicht hinreichend durchschaubar.
> 
> 
> Die Klägerin will dem kleingedruckten Hinweis "keine nachträgliche Prüfung möglich" und der ebenfalls in Kleindruck erfolgten Bezugnahme auf umseitige Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen die Bedeutung einer Beweislastumkehr nach § 6 Abs. 4 TDSV beimessen. Damit werden die wesentlichen Grundgedanken der gesetzlichen Regelung geradezu auf den Kopf gestellt.
> ...



Da das  AG Bonn  einen gekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis jedoch ganz anders bewertet, sollte jeder der noch einen gekürzten Einzelverbindungnachweis hat, bei seinem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber einen ungekürzten Nachweis beantragen! Bei der Telekom ist das kostenlos :lol: 

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (26 Oktober 2003)

*Veruschka war nicht eingelogt*

Oh  , war nicht eingelogt, Gast bin natürlich ich :lol: 

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Oktober 2003)

@ Veruschka

Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist, ohne Kosten zu berechnen, zu erstellen.

vgl.: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__14.html

§ 14 TKV

```
Verlangt der Kunde für Sprachkommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit vor dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum eine nach Einzelverbindungen aufgeschlüsselte Rechnung, so hat der Anbieter im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten und der datenschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften diesen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erteilen. Dies gilt nicht, wenn nach der besonderen Art der Leistung eine Rechnung üblicherweise nicht erteilt wird. Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis muß im Rahmen der datenschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen die Entgelte so detailliert ausweisen, daß die Überprüfung und Kontrolle der entstandenen Entgeltforderungen möglich ist. Die Standardform des Einzelverbindungsnachweises ist unentgeltlich zur Verfügung zu stellen.
```


----------



## technofreak (26 Oktober 2003)

```
Die Standardform des Einzelverbindungsnachweises ist unentgeltlich
 zur Verfügung zu stellen.
```

Da ist aber noch das Problem, was die Standardform ist. Dat jroße T stellt sich auf den
 Standpunkt, daß das der gekürzte EVN ist, da ungekürzt explizit beauftragt werden muß,
 bei Antragstellung oder später
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Oktober 2003)

§ 14 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Verlangt der Kunde für Sprachkommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit *vor* dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum eine nach Einzelverbindungen aufgeschlüsselte Rechnung, so hat der Anbieter im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten und der datenschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften diesen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erteilen.



Bei Einwendungen verlangt der Kunde die Aufschlüsselung ja hinterher und dann greift § 16 I TKV:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__16.html

Deswegen widerstrebt es mir auch, hinterher einen "Einzelverbindungsnachweis" zu verlangen. Wortwörtlich hat der Netzbetreiber das Verbindungsaufkommen auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln. Talkline z. B. lässt sich da erst auf dumme Wortspielchen ein, bis man ihnen den Unterschied verdeutlicht.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2003)

*Wie ist es bei Talkline und Co*

Wenn die Verbindung z. B. über  Talkline hergestellt wurde, wie soll da etwas zwischen Kunden und Talkline vereinbart worden sein?
Die AGBs der Telekom gelten dann sicher nicht. 
Also müßten Talkline die Daten auf jeden Fall vollständig speichern.
Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Wie ist es bei Talkline und Co*



			
				Pate schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Verbindung z. B. über  Talkline hergestellt wurde, wie soll da etwas zwischen Kunden und Talkline vereinbart worden sein?
> Die AGBs der Telekom gelten dann sicher nicht.
> Also müßten Talkline die Daten auf jeden Fall vollständig speichern.
> Oder seh ich da was falsch?



Zumindest muss man sich die Frage stellen, wann der Kunde in drucktechnisch deutlicher Form darauf hingewiesen worden sein könnte, wie mit den gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten verfahren wurde...


----------



## Counselor (27 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Wie ist es bei Talkline und Co*



			
				Pate schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Verbindung z. B. über  Talkline hergestellt wurde, wie soll da etwas zwischen Kunden und Talkline vereinbart worden sein?
> Die AGBs der Telekom gelten dann sicher nicht.
> Also müßten Talkline die Daten auf jeden Fall vollständig speichern.
> Oder seh ich da was falsch?



Wenn etwas mit Talkline vereinbart wird, dann muß für den Kunden im Moment des Vertragsschlusses erkennbar sein, daß Talkline Vertragspartner ist.

Bietet die XY-GmbH einen Dienst auf einer Internetseite zu einem Komplettpreis (Dropcharge) an, ohne Talkline zu erwähnen, ist Talkline kein Vertragspartner, auch wenn der Dialer eine Nummer anwählt, die auf Talkline registriert ist.

Counselor


----------



## Qoppa (17 Dezember 2003)

*Gespeicherte Einträge*

Nochmals zur Frage, wie lange welche Verbindungsnachweise gespeichert werden:
Ich glaube Haudrauf-etc. hat recht, daß die EVNe nichts mit der Speicherung bei der Telekom zu tun haben. Bei Verbindungen von privat zu privat mag das unwichtig sein, - aber bei den lieben Mehrwertdiensten, wie soll die Telekom mit denen denn abrechnen können, wenn nicht die volle Nummer gespeichert ist? Und wie steht es in den vielen uns interessierenden Fällen, wo die rechtmäßige Inanspruchnahme bestritten wird? Es ist völlig unglaubhaft, daß die Telekom (oder andere "Leistungsvermittler") vor Ende der Frist von 8 Wochen diese Daten löscht bzw. verkürzt, - dann hätten sie ja keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihre eigenen Geschäftsbeziehungen zu kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls Abrechnungen zu ändern. Dann säßen sie auf bestrittenen, teils gerichtlich zurückgewiesenen Forderungen, ohne sich an die Geschäftspartner, für die sie Geld eintreiben, zurückwenden zu können. Das glaube, wer wolle!


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Dezember 2003)

@ Qoppa


Also typische Juristen-Antwort bekommst Du: "Es kommt darauf an, ob ..."

Hier hilft ein kleiner Ausflug in die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingung
Unter http://www.telekom.de/dtag/home/portal/0,14925,11661,00.html?prodid=0190#start steht bei T-Com:


> 8. Abrechnung und Überweisung der Anbietervergütung
> .........
> 8.3.	Die T-Com ist berechtigt, bei nachgewiesenen krimininellen, gesetzwidrigen Handlungen oder Vertragsverstößen des Kunden den Anrufen von der Zahlung der Rechnung zu befreien. Die Anbietervergütung, die dem Kunden bereits vorab ausgezahlt wurden werden in diesen Fällen pauschal spätestens fünf Monate nach der Abrechnung zurückgefordert.


vgl. http://www.telekom.de/dtag/agb/dokument/pdf/0,1384,894,00.pdf

Damit zeichnet sich die T-Com im Innenverhältnis von ihrer Zahlungspflicht gegenüber dem Anbieter frei. Das sagt aber noch nichts zum Vertrag mit dem Endnutzer, dazu unten mehr.


Unter http://www.dtms.de/agb/ steht bei dtms :





> XIII. Speicherung von Verbindungsdaten
> 1) Soweit nach der Art der Service-Rufnummer Verbindungsdaten bei dtms anfallen, werden diese grundsätzlich nach Ablauf einer Frist von 6 Monaten nach Rechnungsversand gelöscht, wenn der Kunde nicht die sofortige Löschung nach Rechnungsversand beantragt hat.
> 
> (2) Hat der Kunde gegen die Höhe der in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte Einwendungen erhoben, ist dtms berechtigt, die Verbindungsdaten bis zur endgültigen Klärung der Einwendung zu speichern.
> ...


Daraus ergibt sich, dass die dtms, da sie glaubt einen Kunden zu haben, die Daten speichert.

Unter http://www.in-telegence.net/pdf/gb/BGB_0190-0_08.03.02.pdf steht bei IN-telegence


> § 3 Abrechnung der Anbietervergütung
> .....
> (5.) IN-telegence wird dem Kunden die Rückbelastung jeweils für die betroffene Servicenummer im Wege der Spitzabrechnung aufschlüsseln. Sollten sich ausnahmsweise die Rückbelastungen durch die Deutsche Telekom AG oder das Clearing-House nicht einem bestimmten Kunden zuordnen lassen, wird die Differenz ........


Wer eine Spitzabrechnung zusagt und nur ausnahmsweise von etwas Anderem ausgeht, muss die Daten vorhalten.

Abschließend ist also zusammenzufassen:
Die Speicherung des unmittelbaren Providers (oft T-Com) hängt von dem Vertrag, der mit ihm geschlossen wurde, also ob dort die Datenspeicherung beantragt wurde oder nicht.

Bei dtms und IN-telegence mit denen man erst durch die Anwahl des Dialers in „Kontakt“ kommt, richtet sich die Datenspeicherung nach den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Denn diese zwei gehen von einem Vertrag durch Anwahl aus. dtms und IN-telegence stehen hier nur als Beispiel für allen anderen Anbieter.


----------



## Der Genervte (17 Dezember 2003)

@Jurist

AGB's hin oder her.
Wenn jemand eine Forderung begründen will, muß er diese doch EINDEUTIG nachweiden können.

Dementsprechend müßte doch zumindest In-tele einen genauen Verbindungsnachweis vorrätig halten, einschließlich 'erbrachter Leistungen'. Sonst wäre ja auch eine Abrechnung mit ihren 'Contentanbietern' nicht möglich.

Oder träume ich mal wieder???


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Dezember 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> AGB's hin oder her.
> Wenn jemand eine Forderung begründen will, muß er diese doch EINDEUTIG nachweisen können.



Wenn sich der Netzbetreiber auf seine Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen´s beruft, muss er natürlich erst mal nachweisen, wann sein "Kunde" diesen zugestimmt hat...


----------



## Der Genervte (17 Dezember 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Genervte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber das allein begründet doch noch keinen Anspruch.
Es muß doch auch belegt werden, welche 'Leistung' wann in Anspruch genommen worden sein soll.

Und das geht doch nur, wenn die Daten gespeichert werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Dezember 2003)

zu den AGBs.


Wenn ein Verbindungsanbieter in seinen AGBs schreibt, dass er Daten speichert, dann wird er die Daten speichern, wenn er davon ausgeht, dass ein Nutzer sein Hunde geworden ist.

Davon unabhängig ist die Frage, dass er zum Nachweis einer Forderung bestimmte Dinge belegen muss.

Die AGBs geben einen Hinweis, dass er speichert und was erspeichert. Eine Ausrede, weil der Kunde möglicherweise bei der T-Com standardmäßig verkürzt oder gar nicht speichern angekreuzt hat, nützt ihm deshalb nichts.


----------



## Qoppa (17 Dezember 2003)

Danke für die Ausführungen, - aber das ist ja nur die juristische Seite.

Ich halte es für absolut ausgeschlossen, daß die Telekom (oder wer immer die Abrechnung für den Kunden erstellt) nicht die vollen Verbindungsdaten mindestens bis zum Abschluß des Geschäftsvorganges speichert (also bis bezahlt ist und die gesetzliche Frist für eventuelle Einwendungen verstrichen ist). Denn sonst wäre das für die "Mehrwertanbieter" ein risikoloses Geschäft, - das nicht unbeträchtliche Zahlungsrisiko würde an der Telekom hängen bleiben. Der harte Kern für alle diese Geschäftsbeziehungen sind die vollen Verbindungsdaten, die den Kontakt Verbraucher mit Anbieter belegen. Wäre es das Geschäftsmodel der Telekom, vorzeitig diese Daten zu löschen, dann wäre das Magenta schon lange über Rot ins Tiefrot des Bankrott übergegangen. Sonst würde ich nämlich auch ab morgen Hunderte und Tausende von Mehrwertdienst-Nummern beantragen, und das Ausfallrisiko der Telekom überlassen.

Wie die vielen hier im Forum diskutierten Fälle zeigen, wo man am Ende doch an die entsprechenden Anbieter verwiesen wird, sind die vollen Daten da. Wenn die Telekom zögerlich ist und anderes behauptet, ist das eine schlichte Lüge!
Ich vermute, daß das selbst für die Fälle gilt, wo der Kunde die sofortige Löschung beantragt hat. Denn sollte er bestreiten (durch anderweitige Beweise, oder - um die Phantasie mal spielen zu lassen - durch einen gefälschten EVN), dann säße die Telekom ohne Unterlagen da. Die schlichte wirtschaftliche Vernunft spricht dafür, daß kein Großunternehmen solche Risiken eingeht.


----------



## Veruschka (17 Dezember 2003)

*Vollständige Speicherung der Rufnummer*

Dazu meint das AG Heidelberg in seinem  Urteil vom 11.12.03




> Dem Anbieter solcher Dienste ist es zumutbar, hierfür eine Datensicherung über Einzelverbindungen vorzunehmen und diese aufzubewahren.
> 
> Soweit die Beklagte in diesem Zusammenhang ausgeführt hat, dass eine Ausnahme dann vorzunehmen sei, wenn der Kunde nur Einzelverbindungsdaten unter Kürzung der Zielnummer um die letzten drei Ziffern gewünscht hatte, vermag das Gericht diese Rechtsauffassung nicht zu teilen.



 

Veruschka


----------



## johinos (17 Dezember 2003)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es das Geschäftsmodel der Telekom, vorzeitig diese Daten zu löschen, dann wäre das Magenta schon lange über Rot ins Tiefrot des Bankrott übergegangen. ...
> Wie die vielen hier im Forum diskutierten Fälle zeigen, wo man am Ende doch an die entsprechenden Anbieter verwiesen wird, sind die vollen Daten da. Wenn die Telekom zögerlich ist und anderes behauptet, ist das eine schlichte Lüge!


 Vielleicht könnte eine Unterscheidung zwischen 0190-8er und anderen Nummern sinnvoll sein. Meiner Kenntnis nach ist es eine Besonderheit der 0190-8er Nummern, dass diese einheitlich mit 1,86 abgerechnet werden und die Telekom nur die ordnungsgemäße Verbindung nachweisen muss, und das wird sie ja können.
Es ist dann nur noch eine Gratwanderung der Kulanz, ob sie sich bei Beschwerden auf Kompromissse einlässt. Solange die Einbußen aufgrund Kulanz und der Imageschaden geringer sind als der Mitverdienst, ist das doch betriebswirtschaftlich in Ordnung.
Gibt es Fälle, wo eine 0190-8er Nummer erst angeblich nicht gespeichert war, dann doch noch bekannt gegeben wurde? Bei den anderen Nummern wird der Nutznießer doch jedesmal genannt, auch bei gekürztem EVN.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Dezember 2003)

@ Veruschka
danke für den Hinweis auf das Urteil, - das ist ja Gold wert, daß die Gerichte diese Auskunftsunwilligkeit offenbar nicht mehr dulden.

Weitere interessante Zitate aus diesem Urteil:


> Auch ist nicht verständlich, warum die Beklagte sich nicht in der Lage sieht, die angewählten Diensteanbieter zu identifizieren, nachdem der Kläger - unstreitig - bereits wenige Tage nach Rechnungstellung Widerspruch gegen die Höhe der Rechnung erhoben hat.



Hochinteressant ist übrigens auch folgende Formulierung:


> Dem Kläger steht ein Anspruch aus ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung zu



Leider geht aus dem Urteil, soweit wiedergegeben, nicht hervor, wie die Klage ausgesehen hat. "Ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung" ist doch wohl etwas anderes als ein Rückzahlungsanspruch wg. nicht erbrachter Dienstleistung, - oder irre ich mich? Da könnten sich ganz neue juristische Perspektiven auftun. Weiß jemand, ob bzw. wo man weitere Details zu diesem sehr aufschlußreichen Urteil finden kann?

Ich bin jetzt doch etwas nachdenklich geworden: auch auf den offiziellen Seiten von RegTP und BSI steht, daß bei nachheriger Anforderung eines EVN dies nur gekürzt (also mit xxx am Ende) möglich sei, aus Gründen des Datenschutzes.
Ich kann mir nicht helfen: hier muß etwas grundsätzlich faul sein.

1. soweit ich die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen kenne, auf die hier im Forum ja oft genug verwiesen wurde,  gelten die Fristen im Fall der Bestreitung eh nicht. Nachweis muß ja möglich sein.

2. sollte man sich einmal über die Bedeutung des Wortes "Datenschutz" Gedanken machen. Eine Fehldeutung wäre es sicherlich, wenn man denkt, daß die Daten selbst geschützt werden sollen. Vielmehr soll der, über den die Daten Auskunft geben, geschützt werden, und das ist der Bürger, Kunde oder Verbraucher. Und zwar soll er geschützt werden gegenüber Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten durch Behörden, Firmen und andere Organisationen.

3. werden dem Kunden seine eigenen Daten, die er vielleicht aus gutem Grund zur Wahrung seiner Rechte benötigt, vorenthalten, so ist dies eine Pervertierung des Gedankens des Datenschutzes!

Ich ziehe daraus die Schlußfolgerung, daß die gängige Praxis der Vorenthaltung der unverkürzten Verbindungsdaten und ihre Begründung durch "Datenschutz" illegal ist. Wenn selbst offizielle Institutionen diese Auffassung zumindest verbal unterstützen, ist das eigentlich ein Skandal!
Können sich die Juristen hier dieser Argumentation anschließen?

Und noch eine weitere Frage an die Rechtskundigen: als Bürger hat man allgemein das Recht, die über einen gespeicherten Daten zu erfahren. Bedeutet das nicht auch, daß die Telekom-Dienstleister verpflichtet sind, auf Verlangen sämtliche Daten mitzuteilen? Könnte man nicht sogar gerichtlich auf die Herausgabe aller einen selbst betreffenden Daten (also: der ungekürzten Verbindungsdaten) klagen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...als Bürger hat man allgemein das Recht, die über einen gespeicherten Daten zu erfahren.


Das ist ja gerade der springende Punkt - da der Bürger nicht dem ihm zur Verfügung stehenden unverkürzten EVN zugestimmt hat, werden seine Datenschutzrechte eben mit der Unmöglichkeit der Datenübermittlung gewahrt. Eine entsprechende Belehrung steht auf dem Antrag für den EVN, der bei Bestellung den Datenschutz des Bürgers transparent macht.
Die vollständigen Daten liegen auch nach meinem Erachten noch irgendwo vor - aber nur für die Abrechnungszwecke des TK-Anbieters.


----------



## technofreak (18 Dezember 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja gerade der springende Punkt - da der Bürger nicht dem ihm zur Verfügung stehenden unverkürzten EVN zugestimmt hat,


Und da ist der zweite "springende Punkt" , hast du mal so ein Anmeldeformular 
in  in der Hand gehabt? die Zustimmung erfolgte durch das "Nichtankreuzen" 
der ungekürzten Speicherung.
Zumindest gilt das für die Mehrzahl der seit Jahren bestehenden Anschlüsse, lange bevor es Dialerabzocke gab 
 Wie viele unerfahrene User wissen schon, was das für Konsequenzen haben kann  und 
glauben sogar eher umgekehrt, daß die verkürzte Speicherung ihrem Datenschutz dient  :wall: 
tf
PS nachträgliche Information : Nada !


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2003)

Das Formular kenne ich, klar - die Belehrung, bezogen auf andere Familienmitglieder, deren Einwahlen eben gegenüber den anderen geschützt sein sollen, ist längst nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Und die Formulierungen bedürfen auf jeden Fall zumindest einen ausgprägten Hang zur deutschen Sprache, gepaart mit bürgerechtlichem Grundwissen zur Interprätation des hellen Textes auf hellem Hintergrund.


----------



## technofreak (18 Dezember 2003)

Bis zum heutigen Tage hält es die Tih-Kom nicht für nötig , nachträglich diese Informationsdefizite 
ihrer Kunden zu beseitigen. Im Gegenteil: Als ich vor einigen Jahren von analog auf ISDN umstellte und 
dabei weiterhin ungekürzte Rufnummernspeicherung, gekoppelt mit fallweiser 
Rufnummernunterdrückung und "unlistet" beantragte, haben sie mich mit schwachsinnigen 
Schreiben vollgemüllt, den Antrag doch auf "Otto Normalo" umzustellen,  :evil: 
(Sprich: Eintrag im Telefonbuch für Vermarktung ,permanente  Anzeige der Rufnummer für  ungebetene Rückrufe,
 verkürzte Speicherung ,um ja keine sicheren Beweismittel in der Hand zu haben) 
Auch wenn es nicht gerade um Dialer geht, ist diese Form der Rechnungslegung "Geld" wert, 
nur dadurch konnte ich der Tih-Kom auf Grund ihrer eigenen EVN  massive Berechnungsfehler nachweisen.
(O-Ton Telekom Mitarbeiter: "dumm gelaufen, wenn wir dem Kunden den Beweis selber ausdrucken...) 
haben sich dann, wie ich fairerweise anmerken muß,  kulant verhalten und eine  Pauschalvergütung 
erstattet , die über den zuviel berechneten Beträgen lag. Nur was wäre geschehen wenn?....

Nur wer bereits informiert ist, kann dieser Form von Marketingterror standhalten

PS: Dies ist kein Einzelfall, im Bekanntenkreis genau die gleiche "Prozedur"


----------



## Qoppa (18 Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge, - allmählich beginne ich doch zu begreifen.

So reimt es sich nämlich zusammen:

1. das geheimnistuerische Gebahren der Telekom um die Freigabe der EVN, zwecks „Datenschutz“.

2. das Eigeninteresse der Telekom, in ihren Kostenaufstellungen möglichst wenig kontrolliert zu werden. Es gibt ja Berichte, daß ca. 10-20% der Rechnungen falsch sind. Selbst wenn es tatsächlich weniger sind, - gemessen am Umsatz der Telekom sind das immer noch Beträge von zig Millionen € jährlich!

3. vor allem wird verständlich, warum diese allgemein-ausweichenden Floskeln wie „aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen“ bzw. „technisch nicht möglich“ gebraucht werden, - zur Vernebelung! Denn wenn die vollständigen Daten aus Abrechnungsgründen noch da sein müssen (und rechtlich auch dürfen), dann wird man sie, wenn man darauf besteht, auch erhalten müssen. 

Ich werde alsbald in meinem Fall einmal die Probe aufs Exempel machen. Übrigens wird das auch durch das oben zitierte Gerichtsurteil bestätigt: Wenn es „nicht verständlich ist, warum die Beklagte sich nicht in der Lage sieht, die angewählten Diensteanbieter zu identifizieren“, dann geht das Gericht davon aus, daß diese Daten (und zwar ungekürzt: da zur Identifizierung der Anbieter geeignet) da sind und daß sie auch datenschutzrechtlich legal, zumindest im Fall der Bestreitung, weiterhin gespeichert werden.

Unklar ist allerdings noch, warum der Telekom die gekürzte Weitergabe an den Kunden so wichtig ist (wenn´s denn nur im Vermeidung der Kontrolle der Verbindungen allgemein geht). Der einzige Zweck kann ja wohl nur sein, die Überprüfung der genauen Zielrufnummer für den Kunden unmöglich zu machen, - welchen anderen rationalen Sinn könnte das sonst haben? Dies ist nun aber insbesondere für die meistens umstrittenen 0190-Verbindungen relevant. Wenn diese ganzen Überlegungen halbwegs zutreffend sind, dann darf man wohl einen bösen Verdacht aussprechen: die Verkürzung der Verbindungsdaten wird allein oder doch hauptsächlich deswegen von der Telekom vorgenommen, da sie daran gut verdient. Denn natürlich behält sie einen Teil dieser Gebühren für ihre unschätzbaren „Vermittlungsdienste“. Und je höher der Geldfluß aus 0190 oder anderen „Mehrwert“verbindungen, umso schöner klingelt auch bei ihr die Kasse.

Die weitere moralische und juristische Bewertung überlasse ich nun jedem einzelnen ....
... bedürfte aber wohl mal einer sehr ausführlichen öffentlichen Diskussion!


----------



## Veruschka (18 Dezember 2003)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Unklar ist allerdings noch, warum der Telekom die gekürzte Weitergabe an den Kunden so wichtig ist (wenn´s denn nur im Vermeidung der Kontrolle der Verbindungen allgemein geht). Der einzige Zweck kann ja wohl nur sein, die Überprüfung der genauen Zielrufnummer für den Kunden unmöglich zu machen



Tja,  das versteht die Telekom unter Kundenschutz 

Zu den obigen Posting`s  von anna und technofreak hat schon am 27.06.01 das  Landgericht Memmingen  bemerkt:



> Es versteht sich unter den gegebenen Umständen von selbst, daß ein wirksames Verlangen der Löschung i.S.v. § 6 Abs. 4 Nr. 2 TDSV daher nur vorliegt, * wenn der Kunde  eindeutig auf die Beweisnachteile hingewiesen worden ist, * nämlich darauf, daß sich der Anbieter bei sofortiger Datenlöschung seiner generellen Darlegungs- und Beweislast zur Höhe des angefallenen Entgelts entledigt (vgl. LG Ulm, NJW-RR 1999, 1511; OLG Köln, VersR 2001, 724). Insoweit bestand auch eine vertragliche Nebenpflicht, die sich aus der überlegenen Sachkunde des Anbieters gegenüber dem Kunden ergibt.
> 
> Da eine solche ausreichende Aufklärung gegenüber der Beklagten fehlt, liegt die Beweislast
> nach wie vor bei der Klägerin, die nach Löschung der Verbindungsdaten beweisfällig bleibt. Die Aufnahme einer Regelung zur Beweislastumkehr in die AGB der Klägerin war unwirksam (§ 11 Nr. 15 AGBG).



Veruschka


----------



## Qoppa (17 Januar 2004)

Nachtrag:

Zur Frage der Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten (verkürzt – unverkürzt) habe ich jetzt im Nachbarforum eine sehr erhellende juristische Diskussion gefunden:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&t=1697624&pg=1
bes. S. 4

daneben auch: 
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1725756 

Tenor: Gesetz (§ 7 Abs. 3 TDSV) nicht ganz eindeutig, - aber vollständige Speicherung zwecks Abrechnung nach § 7 Abs. 1 erlaubt. Hat der Netzanbieter diese nicht, ist dies sein Pech, - mittlerweile durch mehrere Gerichtsurteile bestätigt!

Schlußfolgerung: wenn nötig, immer auf Herausgabe der vollständigen Verbindungsdaten bestehen. Zwecks Abrechnung mit Mehrwertanbieter sind diese mit Sicherheit da, - und dann wird man sie allein schon nach dem Datenschutzgesetz auch erhalten müssen!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dann wird man sie allein schon nach dem Datenschutzgesetz auch erhalten müssen!


Das glaube ich nicht! Gerade der Datenschutz beschäftigt sich je eher damit, die Nachvollziehbarkeit zu erschweren, d. h. es werden eher Vorschriften zur Löschung mit dem Datenschutz verfolgt. Aber richtig ist, dass die Daten i. d. R. vorhanden sind. Um dem Datenschutz jedoch nicht in die Quere zu kommen, verneinen die Telcos und Reseller viel zu gern deren Herausgabe und berufen sich darauf, dass der Telefonanschlussinhaber der Datenübermittlung generell nicht zugestimmt hatte.


----------



## Veruschka (17 Januar 2004)

*Datenschutz*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Um dem Datenschutz jedoch nicht in die Quere zu kommen, verneinen die Telcos und Reseller viel zu gern deren Herausgabe und berufen sich darauf, dass der Telefonanschlussinhaber der Datenübermittlung generell nicht zugestimmt hatte.



Nicht nur. Die Telkos und Reseller betreiben damit „Kundenschutz“ und schützen zugleich ihren Anteil an der Beute. 

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, der  Datenschutz dient doch nur als  Vorwand. 

Veruschka


----------



## Qoppa (17 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Um dem Datenschutz jedoch nicht in die Quere zu kommen, ....



Glaubst Du das wirklich? Da stimme ich doch Veruschka zu.

Lies mal die Diskussion im Nachbarforum, natürlich dürfen sie (trotz §7 Abs. 3 nur verkürzte Speicherung), zur Abrechnung, und das wissen sie sicherlich gut genug.

Also, hätte ich etwas mehr Geld und etwas mehr Zeit, würde ich mir einen guten Anwalt nehmen und mal eine umfängliche Auskunftsklage vornehmen, um zu sehen wie weit man kommt!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst Du das wirklich?


Ja, sonst dat ich es nicht schreiben - wobei zu schreiben gäbe es da noch viel mehr und letzlich...





			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich doch Veruschka zu.


...meinen Veruschka und ich das Selbe.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

@ anna
Gut, gut, dann sind wir uns einig, - es klang nur so, als würdest Du deren Vorwänden von wegen "Datenschutz" glauben.

Um mich mal zu wiederholen: das Wort "Datenschutz" bedeutet nicht, daß die Daten selbst geschützt werden sollen (so wie Tiere durch den "Tierschutz"). Vielmehr soll derjenige, über den die Daten Auskunft geben, geschützt werden, und zwar gegen den Mißbrauch von staatlichen Behörden und Wirtschaftsunternehmen.
Es klingt oft so, als würde man diese kleine, aber entscheidende semantische Nuance vergessen ...


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

So, nun habe ich mein Schreiben an die Telekom aufgesetzt. Kurz zum Hintergrund: unerklärliche Einwahlen zu 0190, Telefonate, Reklamation, Nachweis, daß ich zur betreffenden Zeit nicht da war. Von Seiten der Telekom kam bislang nur ein gekürzter Ausdruck der Verbindungsdaten. Und nun direkt Post von Seiler („letztmalige Gelegenheit“) – wundere mich immer noch, daß ich nicht die ganze Kette mit weiteren Mahnungen, Inkassounternehmen etc. durchlaufen muß. Spart aber Arbeit.
Seiler & Ko bekommen von mir nur ein Minimalschreiben, - mehr haben diese Textbausteinkopierer nicht verdient. Aber ich finde, daß die Telekom sich noch ein wenig mit meinem Fall beschäftigen sollte. Wenn sie mir schon keinen „Kundenservice“ bietet, sollte sie wenigstens merken, daß es sich nicht lohnt, so unverschämt mit ihren Kunden umzugehen. Dann muß sie eben ihren vollen Auskunftspflichten nachkommen (ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen 

Da ich dieses Vorgehen zur Nachahmung empfehlen möchte, hier der Entwurf meines Schreibens:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bedauerlicherweise habe ich auf meinen Brief vom 15. 12. 03 von Ihnen noch keine Antwort erhalten, - stattdessen aber von Ihrem Anwalt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2004)

Dazu passt auch http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&&a=1&t=1725756  insbesondere wenn es um den CDR auf der Seite 6  http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=30&t=1725756&pg=6 geht. 

Im Call Data Record wird die Verbindung gespeichert und zwar beim Mehrwertdienstanbieter bzw. dessen Netzbetreiber, anders geht es nicht mit der Abrechnung.


----------



## WhiteSnow (19 Januar 2004)

Hätte da ma ne generelle Frage.
Wielange dürfen denn Einzelverbindungen gespeichert werden, wenn weder Dienstleister noch Kunde Einwände hat?


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Januar 2004)

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tddsg/__6.html

Absatz 7


----------



## Qoppa (19 Januar 2004)

Auch nach TDSV § 7 Abs. 3 höchstens 6 Monate, und zwar gekürzt.

Der entscheidende Punkt ist aber, sich dadurch nicht foppen zu lassen, - es hat mich auch lange irritiert. Nach verschiedenen anderen Bestimmungen dürfen die "Verbindungsdaten" zum Zweck der Abrechnung sehr wohl auch länger und ungekürzt gespeichert werden, - es kommt darauf an welche Art von Daten und in welcher "Verarbeitung" (s. ersten Link des Juristen).

Das (juristische) Licht dazu hat mir ein Beitrag von "anwalt" im Nachbarforum aufgesteckt:



			
				anwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig ist, dass der Wortlaut des § 7 Abs. TDSV eindeutig ist, wonach eine Speicherung nur um die letzten drei Stellen verkürztz zulässig ist. Allerdings hat der Gesetzgeber das Problem der Mehrwertdiensterufnummern nicht gesehen, insbesondere in Bezug auf Mißbrauch von Dialern. Anders als bei den üblichen Nummern ermöglicht erst die vollständige Rufnummer die Zuordnung zum Anbieter der "Leistung". Die Ermittlung der Rufnummer ist gem. § 7 Abs. 1 S. 1 TDSV grundsätzlich zulässig:
> 
> 
> > § 7 Entgeltermittlung und Entgeltabrechnung
> ...


[edit: das Wichtige noch mal hervorgehoben]

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&t=1697624&pg=4

(Nachtrag: was anwalt hier über die verkürzte Speicherung sagt, gilt sinngemäß natürlich auch für die erlaubten Fristen: *soweit die Daten zur Ermittlung des Entgelts und zur Abrechnung mit ihren Kunden benötigt werden*
Noch mehr grünes Licht gibt übrigens TDSV § 7 Abs. 6:


> Zieht der Diensteanbieter mit der Rechnung Entgelte für Leistungen eines Dritten ein, die dieser im Zusammenhang mit der Erbringung von Telekommunikationsdiensten erbracht hat, so darf er dem Dritten Bestands- und Verbindungsdaten übermitteln, *soweit diese im Einzelfall für die Durchsetzung der Forderungen des Dritten gegenüber seinem Kunden erforderlich sind. *


Der Dritte ist der Mehrwertanbieter, und die "Einzelfälle", bei denen die Forderung noch durchgesetzt werden muß, sind u.a. die meisten von uns hier. Die Verbindungsdaten dürfen also nicht nur solange gespeichert werden, bis die Forderung durchgesetzt ist, sondern sie dürfen zu diesem Zweck auch dem Dritten übermittelt werden. - Das wußten wir allerdings auch schon so  )

Soweit für den Geschäftsbetrieb notwendig, ist gegen die längere und unverkürzte Speicherung auch nichts zu sagen. Die unendliche Scheinheiligkeit der Telekom (und mancher anderer, auch offizieller Informationsstellen: RegTP, BSI) beginnt, wo den Kunden weisgemacht werden soll, daß leider, leider nichts gespeichert wurde, da dies nicht erlaubt sei, weil der Kunde es ja nicht beantragt hat.

Es gibt hier einige Beiträge, die zeigen, daß auch nach längerer Zeit die vollständigen Verbindungsdaten - trotz anfänglicher Leugnung - plötzlich doch noch auftauchen. Andererseits gibt es auch einige Gerichtsurteile, die zeigen, daß die Netzbetreiber ihre Prozesse u.a. deswegen verloren haben, weil sie keine vollständigen Daten vorlegen konnten oder wollten. Ob aus Schlamperei oder weil tatsächlich gelöscht wurde, wissen sie wohl nur selbst.[/quote]


----------



## Rahmat (20 Januar 2004)

Geht es hier nicht eigentlich um mehr als den Einzelverbindungsnachweis?

Es kommen doch folgende Punkte zusammen:

1.) Alles (*jeder einzelne Punkt*) was ich schreibe, bitte vor folgendem Hintergrund sehen:
Die DTAG hat mit Abstand das größte technische und juristische Fachwissen, insbesondere gegenüber dem Endkunden und ist somit auch juristisch in besonderem Maße zur Information und Aufklärung verpflichtet und darf diesen Vorsprung nicht mißbrauchen, um den Endkunden über den Tisch zu ziehen.
Außerdem hat sie im Vergleich zum Endkunden die wesentlich größeren juristische und wirtschaftliche Möglichkeiten, ihre Ziele durchzusetzen. 

2.) Standardmäßig ist kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis vorgesehen.
3.) Standardmäßig ist nur die verkürzte Speicherung der Rufnummern vorgesehen.
4.) Dem Kunden wird in keinsterlei Weise dargelegt, dass dies bei der Begleichung von Rechnungen zu einer Beweislastumkehr führen könnte.
5.) Dem Kunden werden in keinsterlei Weise die Notwendigkeiten eines unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweises erläutert, bzw. dessen Vorteile dargestellt.
6.) Standardmäßig sind alle 0190-/0900-Nummern nicht gesperrt.
7.) Lasse ich z.B. die 0190 sperren führt man einfach die 0192 und 0193 ein. Diese Nummern sind dann trotz bestehender 0190-Sperre wieder defaultmäßig freigeschaltet und ich muß diese wieder *kostenpflichtig* sperren lassen, oft mit erheblichem bürokratischem Aufwand. (Meist reichen 10 Anläufe und ein Weiterleitung ins Backoffice, mit ein bißchen Glück werden die Kosten dann auch nur einmalig berechnet).
Ich betrachte dieses Vorgehen als bewußten Versuch, meinen hinreichend dokumentierten, erklärten Willen zu unterlaufen.
8.) Die Telekom hat einen Vertrag mit "einem" "Mehrwertdienstanbieter" (und verdient dabei ordentlich mit).
Ich habe einen Vertrag mit der Telekom. Ob ein Vertrag oder auch nur eine Übereinkunft des Mehrwertdienstanbieters mit mir besteht, bleibt im Einzelfall zu klären.
(Trotzdem sind die 0190/0900-Rufnummern defaultmäßig nicht gesperrt, sondern freigeschaltet. 6.) + 7.) )
Der Vertrag, den die Telekom mit dem Mehrwertdienstanbieter hat, und den sie dann auch einhalten muß, darf mich nicht tangieren, da ich auf den Vertragsabschluß ja keinerlei Einflußmöglichkeiten hatte.
Zu deutsch: Mit den finanziellen Verpflichtungen der DTAG habe ich nicht das geringste zu tun. Wenn die DTAG hier unvorteilhafte Verträge (z.B. Storno, Beweislast u.a. betreffend) aushandelt, Entschuldigung, dann ist das doch ihr Ding.
9.) Standardmäßig müssen Telefonnummern aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen ohne die letzten 3 Ziffern gespeichert werden.
Richtig so!
Trotzdem darf dadurch nicht automatisch eine Beweislastumkehr eingeführt werden, noch dazu ohne dies dem Kunden vorher in aller Deutlichkeit klar zu machen.
Denn: Die DTAG könnte ja auf die Idee kommen, ihr Betriebsergebnis zu verbessern und jedem Kunden eine fiktive Rechnung zu schicken mit 10.000,- Euro zusätzlichen Kosten. Kein Mensch könnte das Gegenteil beweisen.
D.h. wer Geld will, muß seine Leistungen schon beweisen. 
10.) Wer jetzt auf die Idee kommt, die arme Telekom muß jetzt einerseits ihre vertraglichen Verpflichtungen und Zahlungen erfüllen, kann aber andererseits sich die Kosten vom Kunden nicht zurückholen, der irrt:
Denn die Telekom ist ja Vertragspartner von einerseits dem Kunden und andererseits dem "Mehrwertanbieter".
Bei beiden Vertragspartner ist sie mehr als maßgeblich an der Formulierung der Verträge beteiligt:
Sie könnte z.B.
- entweder das Risiko vertraglich auf den Mehrwertanbieter abwälzen, d.h. nur Abrechnung in unstrittigen Fällen, aber kein Inkasso für strittige Fälle.
- Wenn die Telekom jetzt sagt, dies gehe aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen (gekürzte Telefonnummer) nicht, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, muß sie halt in den saueren Apfel beißen und allen Anbietern mit gekürzter Speicherung der Verbindung (ggfs vielleicht auch ohne expliziten EVN, ungekürzt) den zugang zu teuren Telefondiensten defaultmäßig sperren.
Macht sie das auch nicht, so bin ich der Meinung, muß sie auch das finanzielle Risiko selber tragen,
es sei denn, der Kunde hat ausdrücklich erklärt, er wolle nur eine ungekürzte Speicherung der Telefonnummern, keinen EVN, wisse, dass sich damit die Beweislast über strittige Rechnungsbeträge umkehrt und akzeptiere dies ausdrücklich und wünsche zudem, dass Verbindungen zu teuren 0190/0900-Nummern zugelassen werden.
Wenn jemand sowas explizit unterschreiben würde, kämen sicher die Herren mit den weißen Kitteln ("They're comming to take me away hihi hahaa", Hi TF  )
So geht die DTAG und ein (hoffentlich abnehmender) Teil der Rechtsprechung scheinbar davon aus, dass dies alles so seine Ordnung hat.
Für mich sind derartig abgefaßte AGB's und Verträge einfach sittenwidrig und damit nichtig. Es wäre schön, wenn dies höchstrichterlich einmal festgestellt würde.
11.) Zum Datenschutz:
Wie schon mehrfach gepostet, soll ja der Kunde geschützt werden vor dem Mißbrauch seiner Daten durch Behörden oder z.B. die DTAG.
Aber genau dieser Mißbrauch passiert jetzt:
Die Daten werden mit 100% Sicherheit gespeichert.
Sind jederzeit abrufbar und dies wird mit Sicherheit auch gemacht, wenn dies zum Schaden des Kunden und zum Vorteil der DTAG geschieht.
Die Daten werden aber wider besseren Wissens nicht herausgegeben, wenn man dem Kunden dadurch u.U. bei der Beweisführung helfen kann, da die DTAG dann um die eigenen Anteile am dialer-Kuchen fürchtet.

Nach obigem muß man, glaube ich, nicht nur den Einzelverbindungsnachweis und den Datenschutz sehen.
Diese wären alleine gesehen o.k.
Sondern man muß alle Regelungen und die Punkte 1.) bis 11.), alles zusammen in einem Zusammenhang sehen.
Und dann kann man die ganze Geschichte nur als absurdes Theater bezeichnen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Qoppa (21 Januar 2004)

Allerdings geht es um mehr als nur den EVN, - nämlich um das ziemlich skandalöse Verhalten eines deutschen Großunternehmens.

Einspruch nur gegen Punkt 4 und 10: es gibt durch die verkürzte Speicherung keine Beweislastumkehr! Wer Geld fordert, muß die Forderung notfalls begründen. Punktum. Nur wenn die Fristen verstrichen sind, hat der Anbieter keine Nachweispflicht mehr.

Außerdem werden die Verbindungsdaten nicht nur verkürzt gespeichert (jedenfalls solange für die Abrechnung erforderlich), das wollte ich ja gerade herausarbeiten! (Lies es nochmal genau.) Wär ja zu schön, wenn die Telekom es vor Gericht nicht mehr nachweisen könnte.

Dein Irrtum in diesem Punkt zeigt aber, wie erfolgreich die Vernebelungstaktik der Telekom ist. Genau dieser Eindruck soll erzielt werden, damit die verunsicherten Kunden gar nicht erst wagen, zu widersprechen, und, weil sie sich in der schlechteren Position glauben, lieber gleich zahlen.


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Januar 2004)

@Rahmat

Ganz so einfach, wie Du das hier zusammenfasst ist das mit der Telekom nun doch nicht.


> ist somit auch juristisch in besonderem Maße zur Information und Aufklärung verpflichtet


Wie kommst Du denn auf diese Idee? Die Telekom ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, kein Auskunftsbüro. Sie hat sich an die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen zu halten und dabei auch insbesondere an ihre eigenen AGB´s. Diese werden noch eine zentrale Rolle spielen.


> 2.) Standardmäßig ist kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis vorgesehen.
> 3.) Standardmäßig ist nur die verkürzte Speicherung der Rufnummern vorgesehen.


Tja so steht das in den AGB´s auch drin, wer eine andere Regelung möchte kann sie mit der Telekom doch aushandeln. Das Vertragsverhältnis ist dem Grunde nach ein gegenseitiger Schuldvertrag, dessen Inhalt frei definierbar ist.


> 4.) Dem Kunden wird in keinsterlei Weise dargelegt, dass dies bei der Begleichung von Rechnungen zu einer Beweislastumkehr führen könnte.
> 5.) Dem Kunden werden in keinsterlei Weise die Notwendigkeiten eines unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweises erläutert, bzw. dessen Vorteile dargestellt.


Wozu auch? Es soll ein Vertrag egschlossen und keine Rechtsberatung durchgeführt werden. Zeige mir bitte ein Unternehmen, das bei Vertragsschluß dem Vertragspartner weiterführende Rechtshinweise mitgibt, wie man sich bei Scheitern des Vertrages verhalten soll. Warum sollte das ausgerechnet die Telekom tun?


> 6.) Standardmäßig sind alle 0190-/0900-Nummern nicht gesperrt.


Wie Du schon richtig schreibst: Das ist der Standard entsprechend der dem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden AGB´s


> 7.) Lasse ich z.B. die 0190 sperren führt man einfach die 0192 und 0193 ein. Diese Nummern sind dann trotz bestehender 0190-Sperre wieder defaultmäßig freigeschaltet und ich muß diese wieder kostenpflichtig sperren lassen, oft mit erheblichem bürokratischem Aufwand. (Meist reichen 10 Anläufe und ein Weiterleitung ins Backoffice, mit ein bißchen Glück werden die Kosten dann auch nur einmalig berechnet).
> Ich betrachte dieses Vorgehen als bewußten Versuch, meinen hinreichend dokumentierten, erklärten Willen zu unterlaufen.


Dies ist nunmal eine Zusatzleistung der Telekom, die über den Standard (s. Pkt.6) hinausgeht. Dass sich die Telekom diese Zusatzleistung fürstlich bezahlen läßt ist dabei eine andere Seite und durchaus zu kritisieren. Es ist jedoch kein Versuch den Willen des Vertragspartners bewusst zu unterminieren.


> 8.) Die Telekom hat einen Vertrag mit "einem" "Mehrwertdienstanbieter" (und verdient dabei ordentlich mit).
> Ich habe einen Vertrag mit der Telekom. Ob ein Vertrag oder auch nur eine Übereinkunft des Mehrwertdienstanbieters mit mir besteht, bleibt im Einzelfall zu klären.
> (Trotzdem sind die 0190/0900-Rufnummern defaultmäßig nicht gesperrt, sondern freigeschaltet. 6.) + 7.) )
> Der Vertrag, den die Telekom mit dem Mehrwertdienstanbieter hat, und den sie dann auch einhalten muß, darf mich nicht tangieren, da ich auf den Vertragsabschluß ja keinerlei Einflußmöglichkeiten hatte.


Vollkommen richtig. Die weiteren Vertragsverhältnisse der Telekom spielen ja auch keine Rolle. Hier fehlt irgendwie der Zusammenhang mit dem eigentlichen Thema.


> 9.) Standardmäßig müssen Telefonnummern aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen ohne die letzten 3 Ziffern gespeichert werden.
> Richtig so!
> Trotzdem darf dadurch nicht automatisch eine Beweislastumkehr eingeführt werden, noch dazu ohne dies dem Kunden vorher in aller Deutlichkeit klar zu machen.
> ...
> D.h. wer Geld will, muß seine Leistungen schon beweisen.


Dem ist im Regelfall ja auch so. Nur ist im Fall der Telekom von deutschen Gerichten in der Vergangenheit anders, zugunsten der Telekom entschieden worden. Und dass ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen diesen Vorteil für sich nutzt liegt ja wohl auf der Hand. Die Telekom wird von sich aus keinen Schritt unternehmen, diese herrschende Meinung der Rechtswissenschaft zu ändern! Genausowenig ist sie verpflichtet dem Kunden diese Rechtslage zu vermitteln. Dieses Wissen muss er sich schon selbst beschaffen.


> 10.) Wer jetzt auf die Idee kommt, die arme Telekom muß jetzt einerseits ihre vertraglichen Verpflichtungen und Zahlungen erfüllen, kann aber andererseits sich die Kosten vom Kunden nicht zurückholen, der irrt:
> Denn die Telekom ist ja Vertragspartner von einerseits dem Kunden und andererseits dem "Mehrwertanbieter".
> Bei beiden Vertragspartner ist sie mehr als maßgeblich an der Formulierung der Verträge beteiligt:
> Sie könnte z.B.
> ...


Hier gehts wieder ziemlich durcheinander. Wie wir oben schon festgestellt haben, sind die Verträge der Telekom mit anderen Unternehmen überhaupt nicht zu betrachten, da für das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Endkunde und Telekom irrelevant. Was das Inkasso betrifft, so erinnere ich an unsere schon zu früheren Zeiten geführte Diskussion, dass die Telekom durch den Gesetzgeber per se gezwungen ist, das Inkasso im ersten Schritt zu realisieren. Sie ist in keiner Weise verpflichtet, die Richtigkeit der Rechnungsforderung zu prüfen und bei Einwänden gegen die Rechnung/ Einzelforderung wird der gesamte Vorgang an den Fordernden abgegeben, soweit es nicht die Telekom selbst betrifft.


> ...es sei denn, der Kunde hat ausdrücklich erklärt, er wolle nur eine ungekürzte Speicherung der Telefonnummern, keinen EVN, wisse, dass sich damit die Beweislast über strittige Rechnungsbeträge umkehrt und akzeptiere dies ausdrücklich und wünsche zudem, dass Verbindungen zu teuren 0190/0900-Nummern zugelassen werden.
> Wenn jemand sowas explizit unterschreiben würde, kämen sicher die Herren mit den weißen Kitteln ("They're comming to take me away hihi hahaa", Hi TF  )
> So geht die DTAG und ein (hoffentlich abnehmender) Teil der Rechtsprechung scheinbar davon aus, dass dies alles so seine Ordnung hat.


Der Kunde/ Vertragspartner erklärt ausdrücklich bei Vertragsschluss, dass er die AGB´s als Vertragsgrundlage akzeptiert. Die entscheidende Frage ist doch: HAT ER SIE AUCH WIRKLICH GELESEN?
Somit kann die DTAG auch davon ausgehen, dass alles seine Ordnung hat. Weil dem auch so ist.


> Für mich sind derartig abgefaßte AGB's und Verträge einfach sittenwidrig und damit nichtig. Es wäre schön, wenn dies höchstrichterlich einmal festgestellt würde.


Diese Auffassung kollidiert doch erheblich mit der Definition der Sittenwidrigkeit und deshalb wird sich wohl auch kein Gericht dazu aufschwingen.


> 11.) Zum Datenschutz:
> Wie schon mehrfach gepostet, soll ja der Kunde geschützt werden vor dem Mißbrauch seiner Daten durch Behörden oder z.B. die DTAG.
> Aber genau dieser Mißbrauch passiert jetzt:
> Die Daten werden mit 100% Sicherheit gespeichert.
> ...


Ist das so? Mir ist jedenfalls kein Fall bekannt, wo die DTAG irgendwelche Daten hervorgezaubert hat, über die sie rechtlich und nach ihren eigenen AGB´s nicht verfügen dürfte. Hier lasse ich mich aber gern überzeugen. Jedoch nicht durch simple Behauptung. 

Um das mal zusammenzufassen. Ich will mich hier beileibe nicht zum "Anwalt/ Verteidiger" der Telekom aufschwingen. Ich will hier nur aufzeigen, dass es eben nicht so simpel zu betrachten ist, sondern schon sehr genau und vor allem leidenschaftslos hinzuschauen ist, wo die Probleme liegen. 
Den schwarzen Peter unisono für alle Probleme der Telekom zuzusschieben ist zu kurz gegriffen. Aber diese Debatte hatten wir schonmal. Gelle?
 :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ist das so? Mir ist jedenfalls kein Fall bekannt, wo die DTAG irgendwelche Daten hervorgezaubert hat, über die sie rechtlich und nach ihren eigenen AGB´s nicht verfügen dürfte. Hier lasse ich mich aber gern überzeugen. Jedoch nicht durch simple Behauptung.
> 
> Um das mal zusammenzufassen. Ich will mich hier beileibe nicht zum "Anwalt/ Verteidiger" der Telekom aufschwingen. Ich will hier nur aufzeigen, dass es eben nicht so simpel zu betrachten ist, sondern schon sehr genau und vor allem leidenschaftslos hinzuschauen ist, wo die Probleme liegen.
> Den schwarzen Peter unisono für alle Probleme der Telekom zuzusschieben ist zu kurz gegriffen. Aber diese Debatte hatten wir schonmal. Gelle?
> :lol:




Nur zur Speicherung von Daten:

Neben den gespeicherten Rechnungsdaten der Kunden, die gekürzt sein mögen oder nicht, gibt es noch den CDR, den Call Data Record, der bei dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber gespeichert wird.

Konkret an meinem Fall: Die Telekom hatte die Daten nicht mehr. Aber die dtms hatte sie. Sie hatte keinen Namen sondern nur die Rufnummer bei der Telekom. Das recihte aus den Betrag bei mir auf die Rechnung zu zaubern.

Wenn ich jetzt zur Telekom geht und wissen will, was sie weiß, verweist sie auf die fehlende Speicherung bei ihr.
Über meine Rufnummer und das Datum der Einwahl läßt sich aber beim anderen Netzbetreiber über den CDR alles rekonstruieren, was für einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis notwendig ist.
So konnte mir die dtms auch die Daten präsentieren.

Übrigens ohne Speicherung des CDR wäre eine Abrechnung zwischen der Telekom und dem Netzbetrieber nicht möglich.


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Den schwarzen Peter unisono für alle Probleme der Telekom zuzusschieben
> ist zu kurz gegriffen. Aber diese Debatte hatten wir schonmal. Gelle?
> :lol:



das ist sicher alles formaljuristisch richtig, aber ich kann Rahmats Gefühle sehr gut nachempfinden.

Denn... die Ti-Kom aus der Deutsche Bundespost ausgegliedert und privatisiert,  verhält sich 
grundsätzlich noch immer so als ob sie die alte Monopolbehörde wäre. Nur wenn es gerade in dem Kram paßt 
wird der freie Wettbewerb hervorgezaubert.  Ansonsten wird mit allen Tricks verzucht den freien 
Wettbewerb zu verhindern  und die alte Monopolstellung zu konservieren. Leider habe ich keine 
 "alten" AGBs aus der Behördenzeit , aber ich wette , daß sie sich, wenn überhaupt nur in
 Nuancen und zum Nachteil des Verbrauchers unterscheiden, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist. 
 Wieso können z.B  die Mitbewerber 0190/0900 Sperren als default anbieten, 
wieso gibt es hier in den Foren fast ausschließlich das Theater mit der EVN von Seiten der DTAG.

Als ich damals meinen Antrag  ausfüllte, was hat das für ein Theater gegeben, allein um 
den Nichteintrag in Telefonverzeichnis. Mir wurde allen Ernstes mitgeteilt (fast schon gedroht)
 ich wäre im Katastrophenfall  nicht mehr von Feuerwehr/Polizei erreichbar :wall: 

Nix für Ungut, aber die DTAG verhält sich nicht gerade kundenfreundlich, so wie sie in ihrer Werbung suggeriert.



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand sowas explizit unterschreiben würde, kämen sicher die Herren mit den
> weißen Kitteln ("They're comming to take me away hihi hahaa", Hi TF  )


----------



## Counselor (21 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> @Rahmat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Telekom informiert die Kunden in einer Anlage zum Vertrag, die sich 'Hinweise zum Datenschutz' nennt, eigentlich recht ausführlich über die verschiedenen Speichermöglichkeiten und weist auf die Beweisnachteile hin. Das Problem ist, dass die Kunden die Tragweite der Entscheidung erst verstehen, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom informiert die Kunden in einer Anlage zum Vertrag, die sich 'Hinweise zum Datenschutz' nennt, eigentlich recht ausführlich über die verschiedenen Speichermöglichkeiten und weist auf die Beweisnachteile hin. Das Problem ist, dass die Kunden die Tragweite der Entscheidung erst verstehen, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.



Als ich meinen Antrag gestellt habe, gab es diese Anlage nicht (das weiß ich hundertprozentig) 
es gab nur ein kleines Feld zum Ankreuzen , dessen Bedeutung sicherlich nur sehr wenigen bewußt war. 
Es gibt Millionen von (Alt)Kunden, denen es die Telekom  niemals für nötig befunden hat, dies
nachträglich zu erklären.  :evil: 

tf


----------



## Counselor (21 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Millionen von (Alt)Kunden, denen es die Telekom  niemals für nötig befunden hat, dies nachträglich zu erklären.  :evil:
> tf



Das Merkblatt habe ich kürzlich erhalten, nachdem ich eine Änderung am Anschluss beauftragt hatte.


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Merkblatt habe ich kürzlich erhalten, nachdem ich eine Änderung am Anschluss beauftragt hatte.



Und ohne Änderungsantrag?  ich hab 1998 den ungekürzten EVN beantragt. 

die letzte Änderung war Umstellung auf T300 im September 2000

 erhalte also deswegen keine Aufklärung per Merkblatt? Das kann´s ja wohl nicht sein...
(Oder gehen die davon aus , daß Kunden mit ungekürzter EVN keiner  Aufklärung mehr bedürfen  ) 

tf


----------



## Rahmat (21 Januar 2004)

@qoppa,@frank,@jurist:

zu 11.):
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die Verbindungsdaten schon noch "irgendwo" gespeichert sind, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Telekom *bewußt* Gefahr läuft, auf ihren Kosten sitzten zu bleiben, da sie sie nicht beweisen kann. Siehe dazu auch das posting von Jurist. Außerdem habe ich an anderer Stelle auch schon davon gelesen, ohne jetzt einen Beleg oder Link dafür geben zu können.

D.h. ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Telekom bewußt Daten widerrechtlich sammelt, um sie widerrechtlich gegen ihre Kunden einzusetzen, sondern, dass sie die Daten sammelt, da sie sie für die Abrechnung braucht.

Und vielleicht bedeutet es Mühe die Daten wiederzubeschaffen, einzusehen, wie auch immer. Und es bedeutet Mühe und Ärger sich dann mit dem Mehrwertanbieter (der ja der wesentlich bessere Kunde der DTAG ist, als Heinzchen Müller) zu streiten. Und es bedeutet auch einen finanziellen Verlust für die DTAG, diesen strittigen Posten zu stornieren, selbst wenn sie das Storno an den Mehrwertdienstanbieter weiterleiten kann. Ihr Anteil am Kuchen ist allemahl weg.
Und ich kann mir lebhaft z.B. einen CallCenterAgenten bei der Telekom vorstellen, der sich 5 mal für dem Kunden ims Zeug gelegt hat, um die Sachen zu rekonstruieren, damit eine lange Callzeit eingegangen ist, zudem dem eigenen Unternehmen finanziell "nicht genutzt" hat und dann Druck bekommen hat und sich jetzt überlegt einfach zu sagen "aufgrund ihrer 'selbst gewählten' Voreinstellungen nicht mehr rekonstruierbar. 

Anders dürfte es dann schon aussehen, wenn es um das vermeintlich "eigene" Geld (das Geld der Telekom) geht. Hier werden dann sicher alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt, um den Beweis dann doch noch zu erbringen.

Das ist in meinen Augen aber auch Datenmißbrauch und mit Sicherheit zum Schaden des Kunden.

@Qoppa: Ich sehe die Beweislast in diesem Falle auch nicht umgekehrt, aber der Versuch wird unternommen und zwar heftig. Wehret den "Anfängen".

Zur "juristischen Beratungspflicht":
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass mit jedem Telekomvertrag ein BGB mit Auslegung mitgeliefert werden muß, aber der Wissensvorsprung darf nicht genutzt werden, um den Kunden bewußt über den Tisch zu ziehen.
Dies weiß ich aus früheren Urteilen, die mit der Thematik nur indirekt zu tun hatten. Leider kann ich sie ebenfalls nicht belegen. Und wie immer: der Einzelfall ist entscheidend.

Wenn ich 0190 habe sperren lassen, meinen ausdrücklichen Willen damit erklärt habe, keine teuren Telefonnummern nutzen können zu wollen und 1/2 Jahr später noch teurere Nummern eingeführt werden, diese standardmäßig wieder freigeschaltet sind und eine Sperrung erneut Geld kostet, so ist das mit Sicherheit ein Unterlaufen meiner Willenserklärung, wenn nicht de jure, so aber doch de facto.

Ich möchte die Inkassopflicht mal außen vor lassen.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es der DTAG nicht verwehrt ist, Verbindungen zu 0190/0900-Nummern nur zuzulassen, wenn sich der Kunde bereit erklärt die Rufnummern vollständig speichern zu lassen.
Damit wäre das Problem geklärt.
Aber die DTAG kriegt halt den Hals nicht voll. Und setzt alle Voreinstellungen gleichteitig zum Nachteil des Kunden, noch dazu ohne ihn über die vermeintlichen Rechtsfolgen aufzuklären: Kein EVN, keine vollständige Rufnummernspeicherung und alle teueren Nummern zugelassen.
Darüber versucht sie aus dem "erklärten Willen" des Kunden eine Beweislastumkehr herzuleiten.
Wenn das nicht sittenwidrig ist, muß ich diese Wort wohl aus meinem Wortschatz streichen.
Das meinte ich auch mit "Aufklärungspflicht": Wenn versucht wird eines der elementarsten Rechtsgüter, nämlich die Beweislast, umzudrehen, so muß das für den Endkunden zumindest erkennbar sein, was es aber auch nach neueren Urteilen nicht ist.

Wie gesagt es geht mir nicht um jeden einzelnen Punkt an und für sich, sondern um das Zusammenspiel aller Punkte. (Das ganze ist mehr als die Summe seiner Teile)

Ich weiß, dass wir die Diskussion schon ein paar mal hatten, Frank und dass wir beide da unterschiedlicher Ansicht sind.
Aber durch die neu aufgeflammte Diskussion sind glaube ich noch neue Punkte und Sichtweisen dazugekommen, oder ich habe Teile der alten Diskussion einfach vergessen (Alzheimer läßt grüßen  )

 Rahmat 

P.S.:
Huch da kamen ja noch einige postings zwischenrein.
Zu TF und Counsellor und zur Aufklärung:
Vielleicht hat sich ja ein bißchen was geändert, aber de facto wissen 99% aller Menschen in unserem Land nicht, was der Haken/Nichthaken bedeutet und dem müßte mehr Rechnung getragen werden, was ja auch einige Gerichte so sehen.

Ach ja und noch etwas:
Die Argumentation läuft halt in der Richtung:
Der Kunde hat Kosten verursacht und deshalb muß er dafür gerade stehen.
Dem halte ich einfach entgegen, dass der Kunde nichts mit dem Vertragsverhältnis Telekom-Mehrwertanbieter zu tun hat.
Dies wird auch nirgendwo explizit behauptet, aber dem Kunden mit obiger Argumentation irgendwie reingedrückt.
Deshalb war es mir wichtig, diesen Punkt klarzustellen.

Und zum Inkasso: Auch diesen Punkt hatten wir schon ein paar mal.
Jetzt ist die Argumentation ja aber eine andere: 
Die DTAG hat vorfinanziert, kann aufgrund fehlender Daten diese Beträge nicht mehr zurückrufen und muß sich deshalb am Kunden "schadlos" halten. Jetzt kann sie dem Kunden aber aufgrund fehlender Daten ("selber verschuldet") auch nicht mehr sagen, für welche Leistungen er sein Geld bezahlen muß.
Und daher mein Anliegen, diese beiden Vertragsverhältnisse strickt zu trennen.

Oder andersherum:
Wenn die DTAG etwas vorfinanziert, dass ich gar nicht haben will, und sie mir auch nicht sagen kann, was sie da vorfonanziert hat, wer trägt dann die Beweislast, dass es zu der Leistung überhaupt gekommen ist und dass ich diese Leistung auch in Anspruch nehmen wollte.
Übertrage die Situation auf andere Gebiete: Grotesk:
Ich schicke Dir das "gewünschte" Filzstiftset zum günstigen Preis von 8000,- Euro und Du mußt mir das Gegenteil beweisen. Als Argument führe ich jetzt meine entstandenen Kosten an.

Dass, wie Du schreibst, die DTAG an diesem Mißstand nichts ändern will ist natürlich auch klar.


----------



## Qoppa (21 Januar 2004)

_Hui, hier hat sich ja heute viel getan ..._

Zum Verhalten der Dt. Telekom nur noch mal ein aktuelles Fallbeispiel:

Da ruft – endlich – doch noch ein Mitarbeiter bei mir an, jemand, der mit Reklamationen/0190-Sperre zu tun hat. Eigentlich ein freundlicher Mann, und ich glaube ihm sogar, daß er in den meisten Punkten nicht bewußt die Unwahrheit gesagt hat.

Ich dachte, daß man die Sache nun endlich doch noch gütlich klären könnte (wie gesagt, es ist schon beim Anwalt). Er teilte mir aber nur mit, daß die Kosten der (mir zweimal !!! in Rechnung gestellten) 0190-Sperre storniert werden, da ich´s ja tatsächlich nicht beauftragt hatte. Immerhin, man ist ja über jedes Lebenszeichen dankbar. „Da ist wohl etwas bei der Abrechnung falsch gelaufen.“ Tatsächlich? Was, wenn ich es nicht auf der Rechnung entdeckt hätte? Und wenn ich nicht ausdrücklich und rechtzeitig und mit Begründung widersprochen hätte? Ich kann jedenfalls nicht glauben, daß das ein Versehen war.

Wir unterhielten uns dann noch etwas ausführlicher über die Sache. Ich hatte in meinem Brief etwas von Prüfprotokoll geschrieben. Er bot mir darum an, eine technische Vollprüfung durchzuführen. Kostenpunkt: 400-500 €. Natürlich auf meine Rechnung! (Zur Erinnerung: der Streitwert liegt bei 250 €). Aber von TKV § 16 wollte er noch nie etwas gehört haben. Auch die bereits mehrfach hier widerlegte Mär von der nur verkürzten Speicherung brachte er an.

Nur um die Gesetzeskenntnis der eventuell mitlesenden Telekommitarbeiter ein wenig zu erhöhen, sei es noch mal zitiert:



			
				TKV § 16 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) *Erhebt der Kunde* bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, *Einwendungen* gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist *das Verbindungsaufkommen *unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer *auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist. *
> 
> (3) *Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis*, die Leistung *bis zu der Schnittstelle*, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, *technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. *



Ja, sie kann schon sehr witzig sein, die Dt. Telekom, - nur braucht man eben sehr umfangreiche Kenntnisse, um den Witz auch zu erkennen, - sonst fühlt man sich ziemlich in der Schei***


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2004)

@ Qoppa


Sie wollen Dir den Betrag erstatten, für eine nicht-eigerichtete 0190 Sperre.

Sehr schön aufs Datum achten, wann der Betrag einbehalten wurde, dann kannst Du auch Deinen Auftrag zur Einrichtung nachweisen.

Kassiert haben sie nur nicht eingerichtet - oder was.


----------



## Counselor (21 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sie kann schon sehr witzig sein, die Dt. Telekom, - nur braucht man eben sehr umfangreiche Kenntnisse, um den Witz auch zu erkennen, - sonst fühlt man sich ziemlich in der Schei***



Deswegen heißen die Akteure auch 'Die Telekomischen'.


----------



## Qoppa (21 Januar 2004)

@ Jurist

Eingerichtet ja, - automatisch ab € 250 (weil sie dazu verpflichtet sind).
Deswegen kein Auftrag von mir. Das haben sie einerseits anerkannt, - andererseits aber auch wieder nicht, da ich mich angeblich schon im Verzug befunden habe, und darum ihre AGBs greifen, die (wiederum angeblich) besagen, daß, wenn man nicht ..., dann  schlußendlich doch bitte dafür zu bezahlen habe!

Also einerseits ein Versehen, andererseits nach ihrem Automatismus doch wieder nicht. Nur ist offenbar auch dieser Ablauf ein wenig irr gelaufen, da ich vor Verzugseintritt eben doch einen Brief geschrieben hatte. Eine weitere Mitarbeiterin soll mir sogar darauf geantwortet haben, nur den Brief habe ich nie bekommen. Etc. - dies ist nur eine Kurzdarstellung der Geschehnisse.

Sie wollten zweimal kassieren, aber ich hatte es beidemal von der Rechnung abgesetzt. Und jetzt wird es zurückerstattet, obwohl ich ja garnicht gezahlt hatte. Höflicherweise habe ich sogar darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Und wiederum: einerseits meinen sie im Recht zu sein mit dieser Forderung, andererseits wird es zurückerstattet. Für den Irrlauf eines Betrags von € 7,67 hat ein Mitarbeiter zusammengerechnet über eine Stunde mit mir telefoniert!

Bisher hielt ich diese Bezeichnung "Telekomiker" nur für eine satirische Überziehung der Realität ....  die Realität ist aber besser  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Veruschka (21 Januar 2004)

*Automatische Sperre*

@ Qoppa,

Was für ein Zufall  ,mir haben sie diese „automatische“ Sperre auch „versehentlich“ berechnet.  Und das schon bei € 85.-
Aber die Sperre ist wie so vieles bei der Telekom stümperhaft durchgeführt. :lol: 
Soll heißen die Komiker haben mir nur die MSN über die die Mehrwerteinwahl erfolgte gesperrt, die anderen zwei MSN sind frei. :cry: 

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (21 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Daten werden mit 100% Sicherheit gespeichert.
> Sind jederzeit abrufbar und dies wird mit Sicherheit auch gemacht, wenn dies zum Schaden des Kunden und zum Vorteil der DTAG geschieht.





			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das so? Mir ist jedenfalls kein Fall bekannt, wo die DTAG irgendwelche Daten hervorgezaubert hat, über die sie rechtlich und nach ihren eigenen AGB´s nicht verfügen dürfte. Hier lasse ich mich aber gern überzeugen. Jedoch nicht durch simple Behauptung.




Nochmals
Ich bin XXL Kunde bei der Telekom.
Die Telekom hat am 24.12.02 irrtümlicherweise Verbindungen mit dem XXL- Tarif abgerechnet. Verbindungen die mit XXL abgerechnet werden, sind kostenlos und dürfen nach der Telekommunikations-Datenschutzverordnung nicht gespeichert werden.
Das heist Telekom darf für ihre XXL Kunden keine Verbindungsdaten vom 24.12.02 haben.

Mitte März 03 wurden mir  Verbindungen vom 24.12.02 ohne einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis nach berechnet.
Nach einem kurzen Schriftwechsel (2 bzw. 3 Briefe) und einem Telefonat, hat mir die Telekom  Anfang April den gewünschten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zugesandt.

Veruschka


----------



## Rahmat (21 Januar 2004)

Danke Veruschka,

und ich denke es ist meistens von Vorteil, wenn alle Daten widerrechtlich oder nicht vorhanden sind, einfach zur besseren Klärung der Situation.

Aber wenn die DTAG hier einerseits widerrechtlich speichert, andereseits sich aber hinter dem Datenschutz versteckt, "ihre Daten" also wie eine beliebige Manövriermasse einsetzt und je nach Gutdünken einsetzt oder einbehält, verspielt sie sich damit auch bei Richtern zu recht jede Sympathie und muß sich den Vorwurf des Mißbrauchs des Datenschutzes zu eigenen Zwecken gefallen lassen.

Und wie gesagt: Niemand zwingt die DTAG teure Verbindungen defaultmäßig zuzulassen, wenn (auch defaultmäßig) kein EVN oder ungekürzte Rufnummernspeicherung beantragt ist.

 Rahmat


----------



## Veruschka (21 Januar 2004)

*Zwang*



			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie gesagt: Niemand zwingt die DTAG teure Verbindungen defaultmäßig zuzulassen....



Wird die Telekom oder irgend ein anderer Teilnehmernetzbetreiber gezwungen Mehrwertverbindungen herzustellen?  

Veruschka


----------



## Rahmat (21 Januar 2004)

*Re: Zwang*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nicht, aber die DTAG sieht sich halt gerne in der Opferrolle: "Jetzt muß ich arme Telekom für die Verbindungskosten aufkommen, die der böse Mann verursacht hat ....."


----------



## Veruschka (21 Januar 2004)

Tja, wenn die DTAG, trotz des Wissensvorsprung über einen  möglichen Mehrwertbetruges, den Kunden, damit meine ich nicht nur  den Telefonkunden, weiterhin Verbindungen zu den Mehrwertdiensten anbietet, dann sollte sie auch das Storno übernehmen.

Ich glaube, so was nennt man dann Geschäftsrisiko.

Und wenn sie trotz Kenntnis eines (möglichen) Betruges an der Forderung festhält?  

Veruschka


----------



## Qoppa (22 Januar 2004)

@Veruschka und Rahmat

Doch, die Telekom darf die Mehrwertnummern nicht einfach sperren, da sie sonst von den Anbietern verklagt würde. Auch die RegTP muß auf einen freien "Wettbewerb" achten.

Was die Telekom machen könnte, ist, die Sperrung kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen. Dann würden ihr natürlich x-millionen mal € 7,67 flöten gehen (plus ihr eigenes Mitverdienst an der "Vermittlungsleistung"). Andererseits könnte sie deutlich an Kosten für Reklamationen etc. sparen. Ein etwas kundenfreundlicheres "Image" ist ebenfalls bares Geld wert, langfristig.


----------



## Veruschka (22 Januar 2004)

Wo bitte steht geschrieben das die Telekom den Zugang zu den Mehrwertnummern anbieten muss?
So wie mir bekannt ist muss ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen nur die so genannte Universaldienstleistung  anbieten. Gehört der Mehrwert ( Mehr als der Standard   ) über eine  Dialeranwahl etwa zu der Grundversorgung?

Veruschka


----------



## Counselor (22 Januar 2004)

Die Kehrseite der Datensammlung



			
				Teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Auf besonders scharfen Widerspruch treffen dabei die Wünsche des Staates hinsichtlich der Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetz. Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt ist es etwa vorgesehen, dass Telefonfirmen verpflichtet werden, massenhaft Daten über Telefongespräche ihrer Kunden zu speichern. Der Bundesrat wünscht sogar die Speicherung aller Daten über die Internetnutzung auf Vorrat.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw04/s12609.html


----------



## Der Genervte (22 Januar 2004)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bitte steht geschrieben das die Telekom den Zugang zu den Mehrwertnummern anbieten muss?
> So wie mir bekannt ist muss ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen nur die so genannte Universaldienstleistung  anbieten. *Gehört der Mehrwert ( Mehr als der Standard   ) über eine  Dialeranwahl etwa zu der Grundversorgung?*
> 
> Veruschka



[ironie]
Veruschka, eindeutig JA:  für MP, A.R., M.D.,.....
[/ironie]
 :unbekannt:


----------



## Rahmat (23 Januar 2004)

Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass der Zugang zu Mehrwertdienst möglich gemacht werden muß, aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen.
(Ich weiß es nicht)

Aber sicher nicht 

a) defaultmäßig, denn andere Anbieter machen das ja auch nicht.
* oder *
b) wenn die Grundlage für die Abrechnung, d.h. ungekürzte Speicherung der Rufnummern (u.U. auch ungekürzter EVN) fehlt.

Wird dies trotzdem gemacht noch dazu dem Endkunden mehr oder weniger "reingedrückt", mit mangelhafter Aufklärung, so fällt das meiner Meinung nach unter den Punkt "Geschäftsrisiko". 
Der Verweis auf die AGB erscheint mir dann doch als recht fadenscheinig (sittenwidrig !!!).

Die DTAG liegt damit im übrigen auf der gleichen Schiene, wie die Dialeranbieter selber: Nämlich dem Kunden formaljuristisch irgendwelche Dinge unterschieben, die er gar nicht mag. Also nicht nur beim Abkassieren, sondern auch bei den AGB's sehr große Verwandschaft.

Und: die DTAG ist *die* zentrale Abrechnungsstelle für diesen dubiosen Systeme.

Und da kommen wir halt wieder zu unserem alten Streitpunkt, Frank:
Ich sehe die DTAG als den zentralen Ansatzpunkt, das Problem in den Griff zu kriegen. Und will die nicht, so wäre es halt schön, wenn der Gesetzgeber die DTAG zwingen würde, z.B. durch andere Defaulteinstellungen und bessere Aufklärung, auch nachträglich.
(siehe Deine Diskussion mit TF).
Und dass man so was regeln kann, ist nur eine Frage des Willens, nicht des nicht könnens. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg. Wo kein Weg ist, war im Umkehrschluß scheinbar auch kein Wille da.

 Rahmat


----------



## Qoppa (17 März 2004)

Ich fasse es nicht:

*die Telekom lenkt ein ! ? !*

Heute erreicht mich ein Anruf des für mich zuständigen Telekommitarbeiters (Backoffice): sie wollen Seiler zurückpfeifen und mir den gesamten Betrag (€ 300) gutschreiben ... (Zur Erinnerung: es ging bei mir nicht um einen Dialer, sondern um dialerähnliche Einwahlen, die plötzlich auftauchten, obwohl sie mit Sicherheit nicht von meinem Anschluß stammen können, da ich an einem der beiden fraglichen Tage - nachweislich - verreist war, - Computer war vom Netz genommen, es hatte niemand sonst Zugang zur Wohnung, - alles vollständig mysteriös.)

Um diese Hauptsache ging es in der "Diskussion" mit der Telekom eigentlich garnicht mehr (die war schon ausgebucht und beim Anwalt), sondern nur um ein paar Folgeprobleme. Hier mein Brief, vor einer Woche losgeschickt, der offenbar Wirkung gezeigt hat:



> Betr.: Meine Schreiben vom 15. 12. 2003 und 22. 1. 2004; Ihre Nichtreaktion darauf; Ihre Mahnungen vom 22. 1. und 19. 2. 2004
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Die Fristsetzung bezog sich auf die verschiedenen Auskünfte (unverkürzter EVN, Prüfprotokoll, Auskunft nach Datenschutzgesetz), die ich im Januar von ihnen - ergebnislos - verlangt hatte.

In Überschneidung mit diesem letzten Brief kam es vor einer Woche noch zu einem Telefonat mit besagtem Mitarbeiter, das sich eigentlich nur um Punkt 1 - Aufrechnung der irrtümlich gezahlten Umsatzsteuer - drehte. Hier blieb er stur ("das geht im System nicht", "das dürfen Sie nicht" etc.), - bis ich dann versicherte, ich würde das an die anderen Anbieter zu zahlende Geld wiederum mit der nächsten Telekomrechnung aufrechnen, und das so lange bis ich mein Geld, inklusive Auslagen, wieder zurück hätte. Daraufhin er: dann würde es zu einem Dutzend Prozessen kommen. Ich: jawohl, und das sogar mit Vergnügen! - Das war der psychologische Punkt, an dem er sagte, er würde sich um eine Lösung kümmern.

Und jetzt sogar vollständiger Rückzug. Aber wie so oft: man bemüht sich monatelang ohne jegliche Reaktion, und wenn es dann zum offenen Schlagabtausch kommen soll, bricht der Gegner kläglich zusammen. Eigentlich bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Ich war fest entschlossen, nach Ablauf der Frist Auskunftsklage zu erheben, - also schon bevor Seiler mit der Forderungssache kommt einen weiteren Gerichtsgang zu erzwingen. Da habe ich mich nun wochenlang (dank diesem Forum!- aber das versteht sich von selbst  ) in die juristische Materie eingelesen, um eine wasserdichte Argumentation vorzulegen, --- und jetzt bringen die mich um meinen Prozeß! - Gut, ich gebe zu, ich habe es auch aus einem gewissen "theoretischen" Interesse heraus getan, und mein Kompliment geht an die hier mitwirkenden Juristen, daß sie ein so lebendiges Verständnis der Rechtsfragen vermitteln können!

Meine Fallgeschichte lässt sich sicher nicht verallgemeinern. Das Einlenken lag letztlich allein daran, daß dieser eine Mitarbeiter ein Einsehen hatte, offenbar weil er von meiner Entschlossenheit beeindruckt war und Schaden von seinem Unternehmen abwenden wollte (angeblich "damit wir Sie nicht als Kunden verlieren", - richtig erfasst, obwohl ich das nicht ins Spiel gebracht hatte). Die rechtliche Seite konnte er sicherlich nicht beurteilen, insofern war es tatsächlich "Kulanz". Vielleicht haben auch meine vielen Hinweise auf die Verwicklung der Telekom in das Mehrwertgeschäft (ich habe kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen   ) dazu geführt, daß er mal zeigen wollte, daß das große T auch auf anständig machen kann... Allerdings konnte er es nicht unterlassen, mir auch einen Vorschlag für Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu machen, - was ich dankend zurückwies, da ich nicht auch noch "_Schutzgeld_" (Gruß @cj   ) zu zahlen bereit wäre ...

Immerhin zeigt sich, daß sich Hartnäckigkeit lohnt. Und wenn man seine Sache vorprozessual lösen möchte, sollte man wohl versuchen, dem unmittelbar zuständigen Mitarbeiter im Backoffice zuzusetzen.

Tja, jetzt kann ich leider, leider der Telekom nicht einmal meine Auslagen in Rechnung stellen. Um einen schönen Prozeß zu führen, muß ich mir wohl doch noch einen wirklichen Dialer einfangen  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

Das hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das auch noch schriftlich kommt, denn ein "ein gesprochenes Wort" zählt bei denen anscheinend nicht so viel.

Schau mal, ob unsere Vorgehensweise vor Gericht ähnlich wäre. Unsere Fälle ähneln sich sehr (bei mir: kein Internet, mehrere Fremdanbieter, kein aufgeschlüsselter EVN, kein Prüfbericht, keine ladungsfähigen Adressen)  

1.
Ich habe vor, mich vor allem auf die Urteile zu stützen, in denen die Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls als zwingend erforderlich angesehen wird, insbesondere OLG Hamm http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile3.htm#hamm

2.
Bei mir steht im EVN "Einzelverbindungsübersicht". Einige AG´s haben entschieden, dass dieses als Beweis nicht geeignet ist, unter anderem das AG Brilon http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile3.htm#brilon.

3.
Zusätzlich habe ich vor, die Gültigkeit der Abtretungsvereinbarung anzuzweifeln. Auch hier haben bereits einige Gerichte zugunsten des Beklagten entschieden, unter anderem das AG Brilon, ebenfalls im Urteil http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile3.htm#brilon.

Im Urteil des AG Brilon geht es zwar um einen Dialer, aber ich denke, dass das bei mir trotzdem ganz gut passt. Das Urteil des OLG Hamm passt ebenfalls. Außerdem wohne ich im Zuständigkeitsbereich des AG Brilon (und dieses wiederum gehört in den Bereich des OLG Hamm)   .

Frage an alle Fachleute: Ist das so in Ordnung oder habe ich was vergessen?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Qoppa (17 März 2004)

Hallo Wibu,

ja, das klingt recht ähnlich.

Ich hatte geplant, mehrere Verteidungslinien einzuziehen:

1. natürlich: wer ist *Forderungsinhaber*, rechtmäßige *Abtretung* usw.

2. Nebenpflichten: korrekte Belege (*EVN, Prüfprotokoll*). Bei mir übrigens heißt der Ausdruck "Kommunikationsfälle", - all das ist nicht gerichtstauglich. Es gibt noch sehr viel mehr Urteile, die man zitieren kann (alle bei dialerundrecht.de über den Leitsatz einfach auffindbar). Viele Klagen der Netzbetreiber sind schon an diesen beiden Punkten gescheitert. Aber im Zivilprozeß ist es entscheidend, daß man ausdrücklich darauf besteht._ Die meisten verlorenen Prozesse gehen darauf zurück (soweit man das aus dem Urteil entnehmen kann), daß die Argumentation nicht gut ausgearbeitet war._ Und auf die Anwälte kann man sich hier wohl nicht immer verlassen, wenn sie sich nicht schon gut in dieser Materie auskennen.

3. dann (vom normalen Dialerschema abweichend): der Nachweis, daß zu dem Zeitpunkt von meiner Wohnung keine Verbindung zustande gekommen sein kann. Das wäre natürlich der Hauptpunkt gewesen. Also Erschütterung des Anscheinsbeweises des EVN dafür, daß tatsächlich Einwahlen erfolgt sind. Dazu bedarf es natürlich gewichtiger "*Erschütterungstatsachen*" (so sagen die Juristen tatsächlich), - mit mir hatte der Zufall es gut gemeint, da ich exakt in dem Augenblick, wo gewählt worden sein soll, meine ec-Karte 300km entfernt benutzt hatte. Was hier zieht, liegt wohl im Ermessensspielraum des Gerichts. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen: der EVN gilt allein darum als "Beweis des ersten Anscheins", weil die "typische Lebenserfahrung" dafür spricht, daß das System der Telekom das richtig aufzeichnet (so hatte ich es in einem Gerichtsurteil formuliert gefunden). Dagegen läßt sich auch mit anderen "Plausibilitäten" der allgemeinen Lebenserfahrung argumentieren, z.B. daß es nicht zu den eigenen Lebensgewohnheiten gehört, teure 0190-Nummern zu wählen (Beleg z.B.: Telefonrechnungen der letzten zwei Jahre); untypisches Einwahlmuster (2 Stunden am Stück 3 verschiedene 0190-Nummern, in kurzem Abstand, teilweise nur ein paar Sekunden; am nächsten Tag das gleiche nochmal, - so war´s bei mir). Außerdem wollte ich Berichte (es gab was im ZDF) anbringen, daß viele Telefonrechnungen offenbar falsch sind. Dann die Sache mit der Zertifizierung: es wird immer wieder behauptet, daß die Telekom ihr System nicht, wie vom Gesetz gefordert, jährlich extern überprüfen läßt, - hier habe ich aber noch nichts wirklich Haltbares gefunden.

Für den Fall, daß der Gegner diese Hürden nehmen könnte, hätte ich dann, sozusagen als Gipfelbastion, die bekannten Argumente aus den Dialerfällen aufgefahren. Das hätte je nachdem variiert werden müssen, ob Telefon- oder Interneteinwahlen (ist ja bei mir immer noch unklar, - wegen Ausdruck "Kommunikationsfälle" tippe ich eher auf Sprachtelefonie, aber es sieht vom Einwahlmuster eher wie Dialer aus). Also:

4. Vertragsabschluß wird bestritten (*Beweislastumkehr*). Wenn mir die mysteriösen Einwahlen trotz Abwesenheit zugerechnet werden, kann ich ja auch für den angeblichen, anonymen und nicht-existenten Nutzer die Willenserklärung zum Vertragsabschluß bestreiten.

5. Die angeblich erbrachte Leistung muß "*lückenlos*" substantiiert werden (so eine schöne Formulierung aus zwei Gerichtsurteilen, die man unbedingt zitieren sollte, - denn daran wird es, allerspätestens, für die Gegenseite scheitern).

6. Als letztes Tüpfelchen hätte ich dann noch § 138 Abs. 2 BGB *Wucher* draufgesetzt. Für welche Leistung, so sie denn tatsächlich erbracht worden ist, sollen denn € 300 für ca. 3 Stunden angemessen sein? Hängt natürlich von der konkreten Lage des Falls ab, aber man sollte kein Argument ungenutzt lassen ...


Wo ich es jetzt noch einmal sehe: fast ein Jammer, daß ich das schöne Konzept, das ich ausgearbeitet hatte, wohl garnicht einsetzen kann ...  Hoffe dafür, daß es anderen etwas Orientierung gibt.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 März 2004)

Da es für den einen oder anderen wichtig werden kann meine bislang gesammelten Erkenntnisse zu den gespeicherten 
Daten.



> Kommunikations-Datensatz oder Call Data Record (CDR)
> 
> 
> Ein beliebtes Spiel von Telefonnetzbetreiber ist es, wegen der nicht schon ganz früh beantragten ungekürzten Speicherung der Daten für den Einzelverbindungsnachweis darauf zu beharren, dass werden der drei xxx auf den letzten Zahlen leider, leider der Diensteanbeiter und warum es überhaupt gegangen sein könnte, überhaupt nicht mehr zu ermitteln sei.
> ...


----------



## Der Genervte (17 März 2004)

:thumb: ... und wieder ein fundierter Beitrag von Der Jurist.

Aber mal ne Frage: bei der Substanz kannst Du ja keine anderen Hobby's mehr haben


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ne Frage: bei der Substanz kannst Du ja keine anderen Hobby's
> mehr haben



Ich darf dir  versichern , mehr als eins  :respekt: 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

@ Qoppa @ alle

Telekom, Ventelo, 01019, und Klicktel haben bei mir auf die Forderungen verzichtet bzw. sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Offen sind nur noch TL und Nexnet (dtms).

Unsere Verteidigungslinien stimmen im großen und ganzen überein. Ich habe meine Verteidigung übers Wochenende nochmals überdacht und etwas erweitert. Das ganze sieht dann wie folgt aus:

1. Forderungsinhaber, rechtmäßige Abtretung (für den Beginn)

2. Fehlendes Prüfprotokoll (sehe ich als gaaaanz wichtig an)

3. Einzelverbindungsübersicht (Lt. einigen Gerichten nicht zu Beweiszwecken geeignet, da kein Nachweis)

Dieses müsste eigentlich schon reichen. Aber weil man ja nie wissen kann, werde ich:

4. versuchen, den Anscheinbeweis zu erschüttern. Leider kann ich unsere Abwesenheit von zu Hause nicht nachweisen. Allerdings habe ich noch sämtliche Rechnungen seit 1998 !!!, in denen nicht ein einziges Mal 0190, 118xy 0137 sowie call by call angewählt wurde. Unsere monatliche Telefonrechnung überschreitet selten 30 €, die strittigen Rechnungen betrugen ca. 180 € bzw. 140 €. Ich hoffe, damit beweisen zu können, dass die Anwahl solcher Nummern nicht unseren Lebensgewohnheiten entspricht (wir sind wenigtelefonierer).

5. versuchen zu beweisen, dass die TK die Verbindungsentgelte für sich und die Fremdanbieter falsch erfasst hat. Auf den beiden EVN für Nov. + Dez. 02 der Telekom werden "Nullsekundengespräche" = Kosten für Gespräche, die nicht stattgefunden haben, berechnet (Dauer der Verbindung 00.00.00, aber Gesprächskosten). Zusätzlich wurden von den Fremdanbietern Verbindungen für Gespräche von nur 3 Sekunden berechnet. Dieses reicht gerade mal für die kostenlose Preisangabe. Ich hoffe, dass das für das Gericht als Beweis der fehlerhaften Erfassung ausreicht.

---

Beweislastumkehr und lückenloser Nachweis ergibt sich m.E. von selbst in den Punkten 1 - 3, wird aber selbstverständlich eingearbeitet. Zusätzlich werde ich sämtliche passenden Urteile aufführen, vordringlich aber die bereits von mir geposteten (AG Brilon + OLG Hamm).

Ob ich die Datenerfassung durch CDR mit einbringe, weiss ich noch nicht. Kommt ganz auf die Klageschrift an.

Das der schöne Gedanke mit dem "Wucher" was bringt, glaube ich nicht. 

Mit der Summe aller Argumente rechne ich mir auch ohne Anwalt gute Chancen vor Gericht aus (habe leider keinen Rechtschutz).

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass von TL und Nexnet noch großartig was kommt. Seit ich den Axmännern geschrieben habe, dass weitere Schreiben nicht beantwortet werden und zur Klärung der Angelegenheit nur der Weg zum Gericht bleibt, herrscht Funkstille. 

Gruß wibu

P.S. Hat jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Qoppa (24 März 2004)

Hallo Wibu,

weißt Du denn, was da bei euch eigentlich passiert ist? Das sieht nach einer richtigen _Mehrwertorgie_ aus!  :lol: 
Aber es ist im Grunde noch beängstigender als die Dialer, wenn auch ohne nachvollziehbare (wenn auch unfreiwillige) Veranlassung sowas einfach auf EVN und Rechnung auftauchen kann.
Eigentlich müsste man eine Datenbank aufbauen, um solche Fälle zu sammeln und zu dokumentieren, daß das Erfassungssystems der Telekom zuweilen einfach spinnt. Die Vielzahl der Fälle würde dann für sich sprechen. Denn wenn man nicht "beweistechnisch" Glück hat, wie will man sich dagegen wehren? Den fehlerhaften EVN halte ich darum für Dein stärkstes Argument (neben, natürlich, fehlendem Prüfprotokoll).

Gibt es einen Grund, daß die anderen schon aufgesteckt haben? Falls es doch zu einem Prozeß kommt, würde ich _unbedingt_ empfehlen, die sog. Beweislastumkehr aufzunehmen (sprich: Vertragsabschluß wird ausdrücklich bestritten, so daß die Gegenseite beweisen muß, - falls Telefoneinwahlen, muß man das Schema des Juristen evt. modifizieren). Nach meiner Beobachtung kamen die meisten der negativen Urteile daher, daß das nicht geschehen ist.

Aber ich denke, daß Du gute Karten hast. Darum würde ich auch nicht zurückscheuen, falls es soweit kommt einen Anwalt zu nehmen.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 März 2004)

@ wibu

Nur falls Du es nicht entdeckt haben solltest. Zusammenfassung zum CDR http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

@ Jurist

Danke

@ Qoppa

Mit dem Anwalt hast du Recht. Warum sollte ich TL und Nexnet so billig davonkommen lassen? Nun zu deiner Frage.

Warum die anderen aufgegeben haben, kann ich nur vermuten. Bei Ventelo und Klicktel vermute ich die geringen Beträge. 

01019 ist interessant. Dort war call by call zu der Zeit nur gegen Freischaltung möglich. Ich hatte einen solchen Auftrag aber nicht erteilt, hätte die also keinesfalls auf der Rechnung haben dürfen. Die haben dann auch sofort verzichtet.

Die TK war auch gut. Hatte alle Nachweise angefordert und nur die gekürzten EVN bekommen. Habe dann nochmal das Prüfprotokoll angefordert. Ich bekam dann einen Brief mit dem Inhalt, dass eine technische Überprüfung wie vorgeschrieben durchgeführt worden sei. Fehler hätten die keine gefunden. Ich habe der TK geschrieben, dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein, mir das Protokoll nun endlich zuzuschicken.  Die TK schrieb mir zurück, es wäre doch keine technische Überprüfung gewesen. Es hätte sich um eine " Messung der Leitung durch unseren Service im PC" (Zitat TK) gehandelt. Deshalb läge kein Protokoll vor. Einen bösen Brief später hat die TK "ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" schriftlich auf die Forderung verzichtet und die bereits rechtswidrig vorgenommene Abbuchung mit der nächsten Rechnung verrrechnet.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (24 März 2004)

*Seit wann gibt es den EVN*

an @

Die Frage  seit wann gibt es den EVN:

Seit 1997 wurde die BRD flächendeckend mit der digitalen Vermittlungstechnik ausgerüstet.
Dann konnte einheitlich das Angebot des EVN als zusätzliches  Leitungsangebot mit einer einmaligen Gebühr eingeführt werden.
das Angebot wurde wegen Datenschutzgründen mit den letzten
drei Endziffern geixt als Standard eingeführt. Auch mußten Familienmitglieder die den gleich As benutzten, einverstanden sein.
Anfang der 2000 wurde auch der unkürzte EVN eingeführt.
Da alles eine Gebühr kostet, und auch wegen dem Papieraufwand nicht ausdrücklich geworben wird, ist der Kreis der Empfänger relativ klein geblieben.
westok


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2004)

*Re: Seit wann gibt es den EVN*



			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Da alles eine Gebühr kostet, und auch wegen dem Papieraufwand nicht ausdrücklich geworben wird,
> ist der Kreis der Empfänger relativ klein geblieben.
> westok


welche Gebühr? ein unverkürzter EVN kostet nichts, die Informatonspolitik war 
(und ist es auch noch) sehr lange mehr als dürftig  (warum, darüber darf spekuliert werden)  
deswegen ist die Zahl der Teilnehmer mit ungekürztem EVN  noch immer relativ klein.

tf


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (24 März 2004)

*Re: Seit wann gibt es den EVN*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer den regelmäßigen Bezug des EVN´s beantragt hat, bezahlte damals eine  e i n m  a l i g e   Einrichtungs-Gebühr.
Bei Einwendungen bekommt man auf Verlangen gebührenfrei für den bestrittenen Rechnungsbetrag den dazugehörigen EVN.
alles klar?
 :lol: 
westok


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2004)

Ich hab seit 2000 den unverkürzten EVN und nie eine  müde Mark dafür bezahlt 

tf


----------



## Heiko (25 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit 2000 den unverkürzten EVN und nie eine  müde Mark dafür bezahlt


Das ist richtig.
Anfangs war der EVN kostenfrei.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

*Einzelverbindungsnachweis*

Hallo!
Heute schreibe ich das erste Mal in diesem Forum. Ich möchte mich in die lange Kette der Dialer/Telekom-Geschädigten einreihen. Zwar ist der Betrag, um den es bei mir geht, nicht astronomisch hoch, aber auch für 59,90 € lohnt es sich zu streiten.

Mit der Februar-Rechnung der Telekom wurden mir 2 PRS-online Verbindungen zu jeweils 29,95 € in Rechnung gestellt. Trotz sofortiger Reklamation dieses Rechnungspostens und der Bitte mir einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zur Verfügung zu stellen, habe ich bis heute nach mehrmaliger schriftlicher und mündlicher Nachfrage nur einen um die drei letzten Stellen gekürzten EVN erhalten. Die Telekom erklärt, dass sie nicht in der Lage sei, die vollständigen Verbindungsdaten mitzuteilen. Sie beruft sich dabei darauf, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Einwendung kein Auftrag meinerseits zur vollständigen Speicherung der Daten vorlag. (§7 Abs. 3TDSV)

Im Gegenteil: Die Telekom verlangt mir mir als Kunden, dass ich mein Anliegen durch weitere Angaben konkretisiere. Ansonsten beharrt die Telekom auf Zahlung.

Muss mir die Telekom einen ungekürzten EVN zur Verfügung stellen. Falls nicht, wie sehen die Chancen aus, die Zahlung an die Telekom auf Grund nicht erbrachter Beweise zu verweigern.

Es wäre supernett, wenn mir jemand mit ein paar Tipps weiterhelfen könnte. 

Viele Grüße
Roggy
 :tröst:


----------



## technofreak (1 April 2004)

Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage seit wann gibt es den EVN:
> 
> Seit 1997 wurde die BRD flächendeckend mit der digitalen Vermittlungstechnik ausgerüstet.
> Dann konnte einheitlich das Angebot des EVN als zusätzliches Leitungsangebot mit einer einmaligen Gebühr eingeführt werden.
> ...


Korrektur, nach Durchsicht meiner  Unterlagen besitze ich  seit März 1998 den unverkürzten EVN 
der auf der damaligen Rechnung als Einzelverbindungsübersicht Typ2 , ungekürzte Zielrufnummer 
Artikel Nr. 18110  kostenfrei eingerichtet wurde.

Die obige Aussage trifft damit nicht zu.


			
				Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mußten Familienmitglieder die den gleich As benutzten, einverstanden sein.


das trifft ebenfalls nicht zu,  woher sollte die Deutsche Telekom denn  den Familienstand des Teilnehmers wissen ?

tf


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2004)

Im Vertrag stand aber bei mir, das ich alle Familienmitglieder und andere Nutzer des Telefonanschlusses über die Vollständige Speicherung der Telefonnumern unterrichte bzw. zum Haushalt gehörige Personen auch damit einverstanden sind. Das musste ich dann unterschreiben.

Beim beantragen des ISDN-Anschlusses, wurde von mir auch der ungekürzte EVN gewünscht und ich musste dazu dann eben das extra schreiben mit unterzeichnen.


----------

